# Temple of Mein Square



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

​ # - You must have at least *300 posts*.
# - Two sets per request, 2+ avatars or sigs when not requesting a full set.
# - You must *wait 2 days* before *requesting again*.
# - *Reputation and credit are not optional !* Credit the shop or the worker(s) that made your set.
# - *Turn off your sigs*, otherwise your request *will be ignored*.
# - When requesting, give us *HQ stock* to work with. If not your request *will be refused* ! 
# - If we miss your request, be sure to remind us within 2-3 days.



​


~* Stock* - preferably under a link or spoiler ;
~ *Request* - avatar, signature, set, transparency, gif ; 
~ *Effects* - whatever crosses your mind at that time ; 
~ *Border* - no border, solid, dotted, rounded, etc ; 
~ *Text* - "......"



​
* - Manga colourings
* - Sigs and avatars
* - Transparencies
* - Manga editing
* - Gifs - not so much.
* - Profile pictures
* - Banners








​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2009)

*Examples*











​


----------



## Alex. (Mar 22, 2009)

Examples




*Spoiler*: _More_ 



 ;  ; 



 ; 








*Spoiler*: _Signatures_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2009)

All right, we got it. You can edit your post now since we have the rules in check.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 22, 2009)

I shall call you if Red Sands doesn't get my request done I need anything.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2009)

Whatever works for you. In the meantime, I'm going to experiment a bit more.


----------



## Mia (Mar 23, 2009)

yo 


surprise me Alex. i want something from Gossip Girl. Blair or maybe Nate


----------



## Alex. (Mar 23, 2009)

@Mia :
*Nate and Blair*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Nate*


----------



## Mia (Mar 23, 2009)

wow that was fast !

love 2nd Blair and Nate pek will use later.

and can you make this one a bit more contrasting or smth?


----------



## Alex. (Mar 23, 2009)

There you go. 
Also..another version of the Nate and Blair.


----------



## Mia (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks  

and i dont like bordered avatars >_<


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 23, 2009)

Brilliant, I be subscribing, Good luck. 



Edit:

Miya and Alex is it possible if I can take this?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2009)

Take it, I don't mind. Just rep me for it.


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 23, 2009)

Was planning on it, hit and run isn't my specialty.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks good on you.


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 23, 2009)

Of course


----------



## Alex. (Mar 23, 2009)

Stop spamming the shope!
*We are awaiting customers!*


----------



## Cuntacular (Mar 24, 2009)

If you ever need some workers I would like to be one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2009)

That wouldn't be a problem, always good to have some help.


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 29, 2009)

Can't wait to see how good you guys are *subscribes*


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's something for ya. 

*Spoiler*: _URL_ 



http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/ManaProc/Sbr4404.jpg





Type: Set
Sizes: Senior ava size, Max width(550) and width(400) as needed for sig. Details below.

I'd like to have the avatar be a close up on the man's face in the 3rd(lower right) panel.

And the entire panel of the man saying "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" for a signature. Feel free to Cut down the size to fit sig rules if needed, I can't guess how big it'll be(looks like it may be over limits for height). Don't mind the characters at the bottom of the page that go over to the next panel; you can ignore those that are on the other panel.

Reps and cred will be given, of course. Thanks. Sorry if the second paragraph was a tl;dr or too picky.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll see what I can do, I just need the image.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2009)

Done and done.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2009)

Which chapter is it in? That looks like JJBA


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2009)

Rep and credit pl0x.


I made another set if you didn't like the one that you wanted.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

ohh... good luck here Mushi san


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you bunches


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2009)

normally, you needed mah bless to have a great career :ho

*shares divine inspiration *


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, enough of spamming zee topic. 

*waits for requests*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 5, 2009)

good shop


----------



## Vaz (Apr 13, 2009)

An avatar request. This stock, 150x150 and with rounded borders. Doable?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaz said:


> An avatar request. This stock, 150x150 and with rounded borders. Doable?


 
I'll take this request.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 13, 2009)

Rep and credit.


----------



## Sine (Apr 13, 2009)

Would I be allowed to take this?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 13, 2009)

Shiner said:


> Would I be allowed to take this?



Sure, just rep and credit.


----------



## Vaz (Apr 13, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.


Apreciate the good work, just wait a couple of hours for the rep.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 13, 2009)

No problem, I can wait


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 14, 2009)

Could I have an ava with this please?
150x150 (Dotted or Rounded please)


Thanks x


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm not really good with dotted borders 

But I am with rounded 



Rep and credit


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 14, 2009)

Theres white on the corners of the Ava, are they meant to be there?


----------



## Alex. (Apr 14, 2009)

Hope you don't mind I tried something...I'll try something with rounded borders in a min.
Sorry for bugging in Miya.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh no Kyoro, thats beautiful, thank you. I shall still Rep you both Thank you! pek


----------



## Alex. (Apr 14, 2009)

Glad you like it. 
Here's the rounded one...hope the white corners don't show.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2009)

No prob, just remember to credit as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 14, 2009)

Would like this made into a signature.


You can be as creative as you want with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 14, 2009)

Sure, I'll do it. 
Also disable your sig plox.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 14, 2009)

Uhm..here it is. 

Hope you like it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 15, 2009)

That looks good, thanks.

Sorry on the sig, forget sometimes.

Edito you think you could rid of the little white specs? They just bother me a little bit.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long but....what white specs?

*Waiting for more customers.*


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm guessing ava. I'll do my best.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 27, 2009)

Set. Whatever works for you.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 27, 2009)

Ava : 


Sig :

*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope you like 'em.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 27, 2009)

Do like. Thanks man.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 27, 2009)

Glad you liked them. Rep and cred would be appreciated.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 27, 2009)

Sure...but tomorrow...my mom is almost throwing my computor out the window. She say I'm spending way to much time on the internet.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

Ah, never mind. I have the someone else who can do it. I spend way too much time as well


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 27, 2009)

125x125
dotted
if you can make a sig outta it, please and thanks


----------



## Alex. (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll give it a try.

Here they are.

Ava:

Sig:


----------



## Sagara (Apr 28, 2009)

Avatar (150 x150)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Signature


Dotted square borders please for the avatar

For both the avatar and signature, just light textures will suffice.

Much thanks :'D


----------



## Alex. (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok. I'll do it.

Ava 



Sig


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 28, 2009)

So beautiful <3 Thank you so very much Kyoro  I love it.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 28, 2009)

You are very welcome.
Disable sig though plox.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 28, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd/Resized also a 150x150 Ava around her Boobs please


----------



## Alex. (Apr 28, 2009)

Sure no prob. Will do it as soon as I can.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 28, 2009)

I can make the ava while Kyoro could do the sig, I'm bored as it is


----------



## Alex. (Apr 28, 2009)

You can do both Miya. 
I gotta get some sleep anyways.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 28, 2009)

But I only wanted to do one 

That didn't sound right 

Later


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 28, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this Trans'd/Resized also a 150x150 Ava around her Boobs please





I tried doing the sig, didn't turn out as good as the avatar did.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 29, 2009)

Here you go Whips. You can rep me and credit him, lolz.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 29, 2009)

Request for transparent


Thanks in advance Kyoro.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you guys pek


----------



## Alex. (Apr 29, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Request for transparent
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance Kyoro.





You are very welcome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 29, 2009)

Mizu, could you make me a sig from this?


----------



## Alex. (Apr 29, 2009)

Sure. Do you want it transparent or something?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 29, 2009)

Nah, just with some effects and a dotted border.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 29, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks. I'll just credit you since I've already repped you


----------



## Alex. (Apr 30, 2009)

OK Miya. 
**Eagerly waits for new customers.**


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello. 



I need a set from this pic, I tried it out myself and didn't like how it turned out. I like the effects you've put on the avatar and sigs on this page so something like that would be nice. The avatar needs to be of the guy with the eye patch. k thnx.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 30, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> You are very welcome.


Can you get rid of the lines at the top and left side?

Thanks.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry didn't notice them at first. 
Kizaru I'll do yours in a sec.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 30, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> I need a set from this pic, I tried it out myself and didn't like how it turned out. I like the effects you've put on the avatar and sigs on this page so something like that would be nice. The avatar needs to be of the guy with the eye patch. k thnx.



Here you go

Ava :


Sig:


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks. 

I'll have my sig be clickable to this shop.

Is it possible to resize it to 400px high? Its kinda of tall everything else is awesome. pek


----------



## Alex. (Apr 30, 2009)

Here you go! 

Glad you like them.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 30, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Here you go.



You think you could make me an avatar from it next? 



Dotted borders


----------



## Alex. (May 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You think you could make me an avatar from it next?
> 
> 
> 
> Dotted borders



Here you go. I also tried another stock I found cause I didn't really like the one you gave me. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2009)

Me likey. Thanks.


----------



## Alex. (May 2, 2009)

You're welcome Miya.
*~Waits for more customers.~*


----------



## Anjali (May 2, 2009)

http://halfcrazyme.deviantart.com/art/SasuSaku-Disconnected-116954529

Ava and sig please.


----------



## Alex. (May 2, 2009)

Anjali said:


> Jijatsu
> 
> Ava and sig please.




Ava:



Sig:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 2, 2009)

Might want to turn your sig off, Mizu


----------



## Alex. (May 2, 2009)

Sorry for that. Glad to see you're using the ava.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 2, 2009)

Yep. I feel like doing some work when I'm able today. And yes, reading Darth Bane: Rule of Two, to commemorate, I'm wearing the avatar you made me 

Now to wait on the customers.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2009)

Request for transparent and resize to maximum sig limit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anjali (May 3, 2009)

I want a set with this picture pleeease

this building


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2009)

Anjali said:


> I want a set with this picture pleeease
> 
> [Delete]



I'll take this one.


----------



## Anjali (May 4, 2009)

Yay thanks !


----------



## Alex. (May 4, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Request for transparent and resize to maximum sig limit.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 I'll try and do it...though I'm not that good with transparencies.


----------



## Morphine (May 4, 2009)

Work your magic. Perhaps a render if you can? Avy 150 x 150 dotted border, either of them would work.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 4, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'll take this one.



I'll let Mizu do it instead. I'm not really feeling the stock 



Morphine said:


> Work your magic. Perhaps a render if you can? Avy 150 x 150 dotted border, either of them would work.



I'll do it.


----------



## Alex. (May 4, 2009)

Anjali said:


> I want a set with this picture pleeease
> 
> Diego Forlan On Barcelona Summer Agenda



Ava


Sig


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Work your magic. Perhaps a render if you can? Avy 150 x 150 dotted border, either of them would work.




Rep, crediting the shop would be appreciated.


----------



## Milkshake (May 5, 2009)

Can I have a set please? 

Stock:   
125x125 avatar


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

I can do that for you. Just to be clear, just an avatar, or a sig and avatar?


----------



## Milkshake (May 5, 2009)

Both would be fine  But if you can't do the sig, it's alright - it is small. Maybe just a cute border around it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

Ah, I can do both if you want. No problem for me.


----------



## Milkshake (May 5, 2009)

Thank you. pek


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2009)

Camden. I need a set from these. Use whichever stock you want.

take a look at this
take a look at this
take a look at this
take a look at this
take a look at this
take a look at this

Avatar should be 150x150. I do want a border.

Sig is whatever size you want. I do want a border. If it looks good can the text be the following : 

The Best There Is, The Best There Was, And The Best There Ever Will Be


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

sweets.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Junjie

*Spoiler*: __ 








Rep and credit


----------



## Milkshake (May 5, 2009)

awh, i shoulda said i wanted a avatar of sasuke <3 thank you though ~ i love it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

I can make you one if you want 

And no prob.


----------



## Milkshake (May 5, 2009)

really?  i would really want it to match the others; cause i'll be switching - your awesomeeeeee pek plz and thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

Yah, give me a bit though.


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Cam. I'm gonna have to rep you later though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

No prob. I can wait 

And for sweets.


----------



## Milkshake (May 5, 2009)

OH SHIZ pek Thank you again,  I will be back soon, bet on it!!~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

Ah, no prob. Anything to please the customers


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep, crediting the shop would be appreciated.



Repped but I think I didn't make it clear. Can you make a sig too? Same border.
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Repped but I think I didn't make it clear. Can you make a sig too? Same border.
> ​



Will do, and I fixed the avatar for you.


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Will do, and I fixed the avatar for you.



Thanks! You're the best.
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

Oh, I try 

So, anything in particular for the sig, other than the dotted border, or is that all you wanted?


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)

You can add some effects if you want to.  And a resize please. It seems too big.
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

Ah, will do, maybeh


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)

Pretty please!  
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

I made a blue border this time


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I made a blue border this time



Pretty!!!  Thank you!!! 

​


----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2009)

Hot 150x150 Ava please .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

No problem at all


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Hot 150x150 Ava please .



Yarp, doing this


----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

You're welcome


----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2009)

Oh thats hot yo' . Reps and Cred, the usual :ho

EDIT: The Ava wont work . Could you re upload it please?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, give me a bit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2009)

It keeps coming up "Fire-Fox Document" . I will try and upload it on Photobucket .

Sorry for all the hassle 

EDIT: It didnt work .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

No problem. I've had this happen before. I have another way of getting it to work if you'd like to try that.


----------



## Morphine (May 6, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Oh thats hot yo' . Reps and Cred, the usual :ho
> 
> EDIT: The Ava wont work . Could you re upload it please?



Save it to photobucket and from there in your computer. Happened to me too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

You could always try Tinypic. I usually use Divshare to upload my stuff


----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2009)

I'll try Tinypic too 

EDIT: IT WORKED  Thanks Guys <3


----------



## Sephiroth (May 6, 2009)

looks like my transparent isn't done yet, though I have a request for Darth.

An avatar to go with my sig.

150x150 dotted border, I want it of the head of the one in the middle.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alex. (May 6, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> looks like my transparent isn't done yet, though I have a request for Darth.
> 
> An avatar to go with my sig.
> 
> ...




You're mine.

Done


----------



## Sephiroth (May 6, 2009)

Nice, is my signature done as well?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

I'll do that. Will be posted later on.

I'll let Mizu do it, since he's better at transparencies than me.


----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2009)

Sorry Aizen...I tried to do it but it didn't turn out well. 
I'm not that good with transparencies. I'm very sorry.


----------



## valerian (May 9, 2009)

Avatar of Star Platinum, different sizes from 100x100, 130x30 and 150x150, border please, no dots. 

Border around sig too, no dots aswell.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

I'll take that request.


----------



## Pepper (May 9, 2009)

Hello ,

An avy, please.
Size: 150x150 (I have my reasons)
Border: No border
Edges: Rounded
Focus on her face. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Alex. (May 9, 2009)

I'll do Pepper's.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

-*Cyborg Franky* - Darth
-*Pepper *- Me


----------



## Alex. (May 9, 2009)

*Pepper*




_ _ _ _ _ _

- *Cyborg Franky* - Darth
- *Pepper* - Me -  *DONE*


----------



## Alex. (May 9, 2009)

I've got you. 

_ _ _ _ _ _

- *Cyborg Franky* - Darth
- *Pepper* - Me - *DONE*
- *Seiko* - Me


----------



## Milkshake (May 9, 2009)

125xx125, variants plz & thanks.


----------



## Alex. (May 9, 2009)

You're mine too. 
Also disable sig plox.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _


- *Cyborg Franky* - Darth
- *Pepper* - Me - *DONE*
- *Seiko* - Me
- *Sweets *- Me


----------



## Pepper (May 9, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Pepper*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, it's great. <3333


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

Mizu, let me take Seiko's. I feel like doing some work today


----------



## Alex. (May 9, 2009)

Ok. 
Sweet's request is almost finsihed as well.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

- *Cyborg Franky* - Darth
- *Seiko* - Darth
- *Sweets* - Me


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cyborg Franky_ 








And as for Seiko's request, you'll have to produce some other stock, since the pic became distorted, and I like to please my customers and given them what they want


----------



## Alex. (May 9, 2009)

*Sweets*



~~~~~~~~

- *Cyborg Franky* - Darth - *DONE*
- Seiko - Darth
- *Sweets* - Me - *DONE*


----------



## valerian (May 9, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

I does what I can


----------



## Milkshake (May 9, 2009)

Ahh, thank you Kyoro pek


----------



## Kizaru (May 9, 2009)

Go crazy. 

Avatar of the guy in the bottom or the paw guy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

Fawk. I think I can make an epic trans of that 

I might make a version for myself as well 

Taking this one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

I think I might let Mizu do the sig, add some effects to it. 

Here's the avatars.


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

Ooook!
I'll do Kizaru's sig.

~~~~~~~~

*The List*

-*Kizaru *- Darth - DONE (ava)
-*Kizaru* - Me - (sig)​


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

*Kizaru*


*Spoiler*: __ 









~~~~~~~~

*The List*

-*Kizaru *- Darth - DONE (ava)
-*Kizaru* - Me - DONE (sig)​


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2009)

you're the maestro alex... gimme a taylor swift set...  the nicest you can make... :ho

i don't have stocks sorry...


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

Ok. :WOW
Taylor's really cute. 

~~~~~~~~

*The List*

-*Kizaru *- Darth - DONE (ava)
-*Kizaru* - Me - DONE (sig)
-*Mingming *- Me ​


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

It is dooooonneee!! :WOW

*Mingming*


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2009)

that's awesome... 

i owe you a green...


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

~~~~~~~~

*The List*

-*Kizaru *- Darth - DONE (ava)
-*Kizaru* - Me - DONE (sig)
-*Mingming *- Me - DONE
**Next please!**​


----------



## Kelsey (May 10, 2009)

150x150 Ava Dotted/Rounded please? 



Thank you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

I got you Whips <3


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

~~~~~~~~

*The List*

-*Kizaru *- Darth - DONE (ava)
-*Kizaru* - Me - DONE (sig)
-*Whips* - Darth - In the making.
**Next please!**​


----------



## Kelsey (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Darth .


----------



## Morphine (May 10, 2009)

Set with this please.  Ava 150 x 150, sig - senior size. Effects & Borders up to you. Rep + Cred.
​


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

You are mine. 
~~~~~~~~

*The List*

-*Kizaru *- Darth - DONE (ava)
-*Kizaru* - Me - DONE (sig)
-*Whips* - Darth - In the making.
-*Morphine* - Me - In the making.
**Next please!**​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

I added a lil effects, as you can see


----------



## Kelsey (May 10, 2009)

Fucking love it . I shall rep tomorrow, Ive repped too much today apparantly  Bullshit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

lol, you can always credit instead if you like <3


----------



## Kelsey (May 10, 2009)

I have credited  <3


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

~~~~~~~~

*The List*

-*Kizaru *- Darth - DONE (ava)
-*Kizaru* - Me - DONE (sig)
-*Whips* - Darth - DONE.
-*Morphine* - Me - In the making.
**Next please!**​


----------



## Alex. (May 10, 2009)

*Morphine*


*Spoiler*: __ 








~~~~~~~~

*The List*

-*Kizaru *- Darth - DONE (ava)
-*Kizaru* - Me - DONE (sig)
-*Whips* - Darth - DONE
-*Morphine* - Me - DONE
**Next please!**​


----------



## Morphine (May 11, 2009)

I love it! Repped and credit when I use. Truly pretty.
​


----------



## Alex. (May 11, 2009)

~~~~~~~~

*The List*
*No one at the moment. *
**Next please!**​


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2009)

Request for avatar and sig.

Avatar 150x150 of just his head


Signature


Changes to pictures:Just borders cut, no other changes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2009)

I'll take it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Request for avatar and sig.
> 
> Avatar 150x150 of just his head
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 








Sorry about the dotted borders, it's a thing of mine nowadays 

I can take them off if you want. And just as a heads up, you'll have to rehost the pics, since I uploaded them on my Divshare, well, the avatar at least.


----------



## Alex. (May 12, 2009)

Turn off your sig plox!

~~~~~~~~

*The List*
*Aizen Souske* -  Darth - DONE
**Next please!**​


----------



## Sephiroth (May 12, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I wanted borders cut, but I guess that is good too.

Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2009)

And you must rep for the set, thanks


----------



## Alex. (May 12, 2009)

~~~~~~~~

*The List*
*No one at the moment...GIMME SOME WORK PEOPLE!!*
**Next please!**​


----------



## Krix (May 18, 2009)

Set out of this, please. Within junior limitations.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

I'll make it later on. <3


----------



## Krix (May 18, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2009)

You guys. This. Now. Just the last panel - the one with "DDDDC" being siad - made to max senior sig limits(horizontal-wise).
Yoko Skull Ribbon.







Pretty please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

Just a sig or a set entirely? 

If a set, what do you want the avatar to be of?


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2009)

Just sig there. I'm keeping the current one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

Mmk. Will do in a bit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dance Hime_ 










*Spoiler*: _Stroev_ 







I made you an avatar anyways :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

And as a heads up, rehost it to sites like Tinypic if it won't be inputted as your avatar, it happens for some people when I upload them onto Divshare


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2009)

Okay, Kyoro I see you want some work? Turn this into a transparent set with 150 x 150 ava (one with focus on the boobs and one on the face). Sig - senior size. Don't snatch, Darth. <3 p.s. Definitely tell me if you liked the stock. :ho 
​


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Okay, Kyoro I see you want some work? Turn this into a transparent set with 150 x 150 ava (one with focus on the boobs and one on the face). Sig - senior size. Don't snatch, Darth. <3 p.s. Definitely tell me if you liked the stock. :ho
> ​



Ok I'll do it in a sec.


Also Miya...I can't see any of the things you uploaded...if the people that requested also can't..please rehost it.


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

Morphine

Ava : 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sig :



No necessarily by best work yet...sorry if I disappointed you. The stock's really hot...don't like her skin though.


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Morphine
> 
> Ava :
> 
> ...



It is just awesome! Reps! And what's wrong with her skin? (Gonna use in a sec, Cred then). 
​


----------



## Alex. (May 19, 2009)

It's too darkish for my tastes. 

*The List*
*-Morphine - Me -DONE
-Dance Hime - Darth -DONE?
-Stroev - Darth -DONE? *
**Next please!**​


----------



## Krix (May 19, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dance Hime_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not showing up for me =/


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Here you go. My Divshare bandwith exceeded till June 3rd, so I uploaded them to Tinypic.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Request for transparent, and resize to sig limit.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://danbooru.donmai.us/data/755dff1999306b138780a06cd7b26ac4.jpg




This is definitely my favorite shop. pek


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

^ I'll do it in a sec. Do you want it made into a sig/avatar? Or just rendered and resized?

Also please turn off your sig.


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

*The List*
*
-Dance Hime - Darth -DONE?
-Stroev - Darth -DONE
-Aizen Sosuke - Me - DONE*
**Next please!**​


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> ^ I'll do it in a sec. Do you want it made into a sig/avatar? Or just rendered and resized?
> 
> Also please turn off your sig.



I would like a avatar to, if want to do it.

Wow that was fast.


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2009)

Sure sure. I'll do the ava in a sec.
Here you go.


----------



## Krix (May 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much. <3


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 20, 2009)

link

150x150 please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2009)

Mmk, will do.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Rolling~Star (May 20, 2009)

woah, awesome.

thanks. too bad i can't rep you in all, let me know if i can repay you in any other way. 

^____^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2009)

Rep or credit. Either is fine with me 

And turn off your sig please


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 20, 2009)

i'm repsealed 

credit it is then


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2009)

Aizen back with another request. 


This might be a little tricky to explain, but I want it transparent and resized, but if you could cut out the lower part of the of the shoe at the bottem(Just doesn't look good with the rest of the picture) that would be great.

If you don't get what I mean, just ask and I'll explain furthur.

I would also like a transparent avatar of this one's face to go along with it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

I'll do it, although the second pic isn't showing up for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2009)

A direct link may work.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

Alright, thanks. Will do tomorrow. :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep or credit, doesn't matter.


----------



## Fay (May 23, 2009)

Set request (only Hinata), senior member size, sig transparancy:


----------



## Alex. (May 23, 2009)

Sure I'll do it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost on the foot thing, just a little bit more cut off, but thanks it looks good. 

Credit, since I can't give anymore rep.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

I did what I could, didn't want to mess it up, so I stopped there, looks K if you ask me, and doesn't matter, Crediting is fine.


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 23, 2009)

So you guys are hiring?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

Yessum, we are.


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 23, 2009)

Could I offer to work doing the transparency?
You can give me something difficult to trans as proof of my ability.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

No need. I trust you, just turn off your sigs when you post


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that


----------



## valerian (May 23, 2009)

gallery


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

I'm guessing you want me to add my own spin to it :ho

Will do.


----------



## valerian (May 23, 2009)

Sure do.


----------



## Kizaru (May 23, 2009)

Just here to say I requested something from Kyoro.


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

OK Kiz I'll do yours today. 



*The List*
*
-Cyborg Franky -Darth - In the making.
-Kizaru -Me - In the making.
-
*
**Next please!**​


----------



## Fay (May 24, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> OK Kiz I'll do yours today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot me.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2009)

If Kitsukaru's not doing the request, I'll do it for you.


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

*The List*
*
-Cyborg Franky -Darth - In the making.
-Kizaru -Me - In the making.
-Fay-Me - In the making.
*
**Next please!**​
Sorry Fay.


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Link removed



Darth, could you just do a dotted border for me. Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2009)

That's what I was going to do anyways


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2009)

Perfect.


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

*Fay*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*The List*
*
-Cyborg Franky -Darth - DONE.
-Kizaru -Me - In the making.
-Fay-Me - DONE.
*
**Next please!**​


----------



## Fay (May 24, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Fay*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks! I have to wear the set I have now for a week and then I'll switch over to this one.


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

*Kizaru*



Hope you like it. Cred and stuff. 


*The List*
*
-Kizaru -Me - DONE.
*
**Next please!**​


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 24, 2009)

Hey all,
I don't know how you work here but I would like to ask for something. Can I have a set from One Piece-Kizaru and Blackbeard.(at the same image somehow, lol)
If you don't create the whole thing from your own then I would like an avatar with Drake from the same image that you made for Kizaru. (Drake: the guy with the X)

Because if I don't visit this thread a lot, plz contact me via pm.

Thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2009)

Franken, turn your sig off, please.


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 24, 2009)

Huh, I missed it v.v


----------



## Milkshake (May 24, 2009)

set for darth plz and thx (:
nothing too dramatic that it ruins the original colour

125x125, dotted border
text: sweets


----------



## Alex. (May 24, 2009)

Please turn off your sigs!


*The List*
*
-Franken - ? -
-Sweets- Darth- In the making.
*
**Next please!**​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2009)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 25, 2009)

I will also see what I can do


----------



## Milkshake (May 25, 2009)

Thank you :3


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 25, 2009)

Franken said:


> Hey all,
> I don't know how you work here but I would like to ask for something. Can I have a set from One Piece-Kizaru and Blackbeard.(at the same image somehow, lol)
> If you don't create the whole thing from your own then I would like an avatar with Drake from the same image that you made for Kizaru. (Drake: the guy with the X)
> 
> ...


    (150x150)         (125x125)

   (500x400)

Now why must your request be so unclear 
I'm 65% sure this is what you want  



*The List*
*
-Franken - Kitsukaru - DONE
-Sweets- Darth- In the making.
*
**Next please!**​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

Turn your sig off, please


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

Only I have the right of posting the list.


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 25, 2009)

OK, I understand sir


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

Request for either. Click me!  Senior sized. Ava 150 x 150. (Maybe get rid of the white background?  Cred + Rep (the rep might take some time if Darth does the request - Dude, I keep repping you for awesome sets!) Kyoro, I see you are online! If you please?
​


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 25, 2009)

Kitsukaru

Oh thanks so much....this is great man!
Very good....

That is exactly what I wanted....Could you also do it with a bit more fight stance..?
I mean something that would be like Light vs Darkness...(With some more darkness and light effects etc..)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Request for either. Click me! Senior sized. Ava 150 x 150. (Maybe get rid of the white background? Cred + Rep (the rep might take some time if Darth does the request - Dude, I keep repping you for awesome sets!) Kyoro, I see you are online! If you please?​


 
The link to the pic isn't working. And I'll take this request, just credit this time, no need for rep


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

Fixed the link and no need to! I can spread some and rep you anyway. You do awesome stuff.
EDIT: Yay, repped! Looks like I did spread these days!
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

Nah, just credit, I don't mind this time. I'll have it posted later on this evening.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

It still doesn't work


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

?! God damn it better work now.
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

nope. Would you have something else in mind? Or just save the pic, and then upload it to Tinypic, and then post it. I keep getting 404 Not Found.


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 25, 2009)

Franken said:


> Kitsukaru
> 
> Oh thanks so much....this is great man!
> Very good....
> ...


I'm no magician 
Considering I had to find those stocks myself. If you can find better stocks, I'd be happy to help. But with these, it won't look any better than it already does.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 25, 2009)

Oh sure....Could you tell me where you find these stocks?


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Kitsukaru (May 25, 2009)

Is this not the image you wanted?



Franken said:


> Oh sure....Could you tell me where you find these stocks?


Google is your friend.
In a shop like this, you're required to provide the image. You're lucky i'm a nice guy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

Alright, I can see it now. Thanks


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 25, 2009)

Senior Size. Feel free to add any appropriate effects. I'll rep + cred


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Senior Size. Feel free to add any appropriate effects. I'll rep + cred
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'll do it later on today.


----------



## Stroev (May 25, 2009)

If you can erase the border and make the background clear that'd be great. If not possible, then just make it suitable for senior sig sizes plzkthx.


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

Ok. I'll try and do this one too. 

*The List*
*
-Morphine- Darth- In the making.
-Sweets- Darth- In the making.
-Dracula Mihawk-Me- In the making.
-Survivor-Me- In the making.
*
**Next please!**​


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

*Dracula Mihawk*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*
Survivor*


Hope you like them...rep and stuff.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

sweets. said:


> set for darth plz and thx (:
> nothing too dramatic that it ruins the original colour
> 
> 125x125, dotted border
> text: sweets


 



Morphine said:


> Request for either. Click me! Senior sized. Ava 150 x 150. (Maybe get rid of the white background? Cred + Rep (the rep might take some time if Darth does the request - Dude, I keep repping you for awesome sets!) Kyoro, I see you are online! If you please?​


 
Doing these right now.


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

*The List*
*
-Morphine- Darth- In the making.
-Sweets- Darth- In the making.
-Dracula Mihawk-Me- DONE.
-Survivor-Me- DONE.
*
**Next please!**​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

Mizu, you can do Morphine's request if you want. I'll do Sweets'. What do ya say?


----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

Sure, sure.

I'll have to do it tomorrow though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sweets_ 









Just credit. Rep if you want.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to add the text. You still want me to add it?


----------



## Milkshake (May 25, 2009)

yes plz, and i love it pek thank you


----------



## Alex. (May 26, 2009)

*Morphine*


*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope you like it.  


*The List*
*
-Morphine- Me- DONE.
-Sweets- Darth- Almost done.
-Dracula Mihawk-Me- DONE.

*
**Next please!**​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2009)

I tried adding some text, didn't really come out well 

Sorry


----------



## Morphine (May 26, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Morphine*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


​


Kyoro said:


> *The List*
> *
> -Morphine- Me- DONE.
> -Sweets- Darth- Almost done.
> ...




Way too pretty! <3 Thank yoou!

​


----------



## nick1689 (May 27, 2009)

Could I just get a transparency of this, just to a normal members sized sig. So just erase the background, but keep Croc with all the sand around him. And a senior members sized avvy of his face/head would be nice!

So would I be able to get the above, and also another sig with Croc but adding any little effect you think would make it look even better than it already does? Just wanna see what would look better: just the transparency, or the trans+effects...

Thanks!


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 27, 2009)

I'll see what I can do, sir


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2009)

Just a request for avatar of his face with a black border.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://danbooru.donmai.us/data/aa9deb07dd959bb84ab70fb200fa2e41.jpg


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2009)

I'll do it later on.


----------



## Jαmes (May 27, 2009)

do you guys do transparencies? coz i got a request... i'll post it anyway since i gotta dash... 

please make transparent and put resize to regulation. 500 ht is good. 



thanks...


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 28, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Could I just get a transparency of this, just to a normal members sized sig. So just erase the background, but keep Croc with all the sand around him. And a senior members sized avvy of his face/head would be nice!
> 
> So would I be able to get the above, and also another sig with Croc but adding any little effect you think would make it look even better than it already does? Just wanna see what would look better: just the transparency, or the trans+effects...
> 
> Thanks!


 (150x150)    (150x150)


----------



## nick1689 (May 28, 2009)

Kitsukaru said:


> (150x150)    (150x150)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, thats freaking awesome

+reps!

edit: woops just realised i cant rep. But thanks anyway! Yeh credit to you and the shop


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 28, 2009)

You can't rep me 
Just give credit to the shop.    


Mingming said:


> do you guys do transparencies? coz i got a request... i'll post it anyway since i gotta dash...
> 
> please make transparent and put resize to regulation. 500 ht is good.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 (355x500) 
 (320x450)
 (284x400) 


 
Give credit to the shop. Thanks


----------



## Federer (May 28, 2009)

*Transparant set request:*



I want Seeley and Bones as an avatar, if possible. Rep/cred shall be given, oooh almighty Shop employee.


----------



## Alex. (May 28, 2009)

I'll try and do it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2009)

Mingming said:


> do you guys do transparencies? coz i got a request... i'll post it anyway since i gotta dash...
> 
> please make transparent and put resize to regulation. 500 ht is good.
> 
> ...


 
I'll do it.


----------



## Alex. (May 29, 2009)

^ It is already done Miya.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 29, 2009)

Danseaza cu Hisagi? 

Haha, cu cine, cu caracterul din Bleach sau cu persoana de pe NF? 
Nu ca n-as stii deja raspunsul


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 29, 2009)

Could I have a transparent avy (senior size) and sig from this image please, thanks.


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2009)

Avatar; 

  125x125, anything you think will look best.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 29, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> ^ It is already done Miya.


 
Mmk 



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Danseaza cu Hisagi?
> 
> Haha, cu cine, cu caracterul din Bleach sau cu persoana de pe NF?
> Nu ca n-as stii deja raspunsul


 
Wrong thread methinks 



StrawHat4Life said:


> Could I have a transparent avy (senior size) and sig from this image please, thanks.


 


Cyborg Franky said:


> Avatar;
> 
> 125x125, anything you think will look best.


 
I'll take both of these requests. Will have them done later.


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Danseaza cu Hisagi?
> 
> Haha, cu cine, cu caracterul din Bleach sau cu persoana de pe NF?
> Nu ca n-as stii deja raspunsul



Nu te duci sa ridem Kyoro, Emi? 



Kyoro can you make an avatar of this? <3


----------



## Alex. (May 30, 2009)

Sure I'll try. 

Here you go.


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

Kyoro you sweet thing  repped


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Strawhat_


----------



## valerian (May 30, 2009)

That's awesome, too bad I can't rep you but I'll still cred you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2009)

That's all I want


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2009)

Awesome, much appreciated.


----------



## Stroev (May 31, 2009)

*plzkthx*

Sig, the last panel
VIAGRA BUY online

Av, as much of the first image of the man's body as you can within senior limits
VIAGRA BUY online


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2009)

I'll get to that request later.


----------



## Innocence (May 31, 2009)

request. if you do gifs. hopefully you can 



sized and everything, just want a dotted border.
trick is i want it animated with the background changing colors, like green blue red yellow purple.
doesnt matter what order its in, and let the frame switched be like half a second.
thanks alot


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, we don't do gifs. Well, I don't. Couldn't really tell you with Kitsukaru or Mizu.


----------



## Innocence (May 31, 2009)

damn damn and damn


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2009)

Turn your sig off, please :>


----------



## Jαmes (May 31, 2009)

Kitsukaru said:


> Give credit to the shop. Thanks



will do... lovely ava btw.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 31, 2009)

My request twas forgotten.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2009)

Didn't notice it there 

I'll have it done tomorrow


----------



## Alex. (Jun 1, 2009)

I did Aizen's. Hope you don't mind.

*Aizen*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2009)

What happened to my request, can it be done, or not? Or is it forgotten?


----------



## Alex. (Jun 1, 2009)

I tried to do it...but I failed. I'll ask Kitsu to do it. 

You'll have it soon enough.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> I did Aizen's. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> *Aizen*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Oh that's nice, thanks.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 1, 2009)

Trans + Resize for the sig; Two avatars of each kid. Borders & Effects up to you. Cred + Rep.
​


----------



## Alex. (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll do it.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> I tried to do it...but I failed. I'll ask Kitsu to do it.


I'm on it, sir.
Indeed, Kitsu is needed 

Your stock quality is.. bad. But need not worry.


Juracule Mihawk said:


> What happened to my request, can it be done, or not? Or is it forgotten?


 


*Spoiler*: _ Signature_ 








I know you didn't ask for a signature, but I think  it looks kinda good. Consider it a present


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 2, 2009)

Set please. I'll rep and credit like last time. I MIGHT not use your version though and make my own instead. I've tried making sets though


----------



## Alex. (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll do it.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 2, 2009)

So you weren't happy with the result, Mihawk?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 2, 2009)

I loved the result. I loved the sig you guys made. That's why I came back. 

It's just that I also have Photoshop and make sigs. But I have no feel for composition like you guys do. So I just add a ton of effects and make it look messy. But, I want to start making sets also.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Like to be a worker, would you?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, get some pratice.
Thats an awesome stock btw. Reminds me of my ava.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll do Mihawk's. 

I made that clear enough right?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 2, 2009)

> yes you did


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Btw, turn your sig off, Mihawk :ho


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 3, 2009)

Turned it off. Can't wait to see the result


----------



## Stroev (Jun 3, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Sig, the last panel
> 
> 
> Av, as much of the first image of the man's body as you can within senior limits


*cough* Oh, excuse me.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm forgetful these days -_-

I'll have it done later today.


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 3, 2009)

Request



Do whatever suits it
With a dotted border plz 

Thnx


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

You just want an avatar?


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 3, 2009)

Yus, just avatar plz.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Mmk. Doing both requests now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Stroev_ 









Credit, rep if you want :]


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks, I'll credit when use.

Rep for now.

Edit:

Sorry, but could you zoom out the view a little and it looks a bit blurry. >_<


----------



## Morphine (Jun 4, 2009)

​


Morphine said:


> Trans + Resize for the sig; Two avatars of each kid. Borders & Effects up to you. Cred + Rep.
> 
> ​




Anytime soon, Kyoro?
​


----------



## Alex. (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll do it today.

I'm really sorry...I've been busy irl. Gotta leave for school now but I'll do it as soon as I get back.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Thanks, I'll credit when use.
> 
> Rep for now.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Anjali (Jun 4, 2009)

I want an
ava, please:

Has anyone posted the full speech yet?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Thanks, I'll credit when use.
> 
> Rep for now.
> 
> ...


 




Anjali said:


> I want an
> ava, please:
> 
> Barça interested in Riise of Roma or Felipe of Deportivo to reemplaze Sylvinho


 
I'll get to this now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Anjali (Jun 4, 2009)

Arigato <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

No problemo <3

Ah, and credit pl0x 

Rep is optionale


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2009)

In light of recent events, I feel it's now more appropriate to change my set.

Seeing as Darth Nihilus runs the buns around here. I figured it would be the most appropriate place to make my request.

A set if you would. Using any of the following renders.


*Spoiler*: __ 













It would be very much appreciated.

EDIT: Of course if you can find a better render to supply then by all means go ahead and use it. My resources are rather scant in themselves and I trust your judgement.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, now I'm inspired to make another set today 

Minez, will have done ASAP


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ruin_ 









Credit, and rep is optionale 

And turn your sig off as well.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 4, 2009)

Leave some for me


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll let you have the next one then


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

I also decided to make another set for you as well, Ruin from the images that you supplied, since I was bored and still inspired 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Whichever you take, credit, and rep if you want.​


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you much!!


----------



## Alex. (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok. Morphine...sorry for taking so long. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Jun 4, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Ok. Morphine...sorry for taking so long.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's lovely! Thanks! Reps (using now)
​


----------



## Alex. (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad you like it...and...wow that was fast.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 4, 2009)

ok, i want a sig that matches my avatar colortheme wise and such
avatar - Phanteros

width and height doesnt matter, width being the highest
*stock* - Phanteros
*text* - "*BEAST MODE METAL*" and this "*You've got a problem now - Nikopol*".

if you cant make the two match just remake an avatar from the original image in my avatar to match the sig.
avatar stock - Phanteros

MAKE IT EPIC


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 4, 2009)

I see. I guess it's my turn then


----------



## Darth (Jun 5, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ruin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Darth Nihilus said:


> I also decided to make another set for you as well, Ruin from the images that you supplied, since I was bored and still inspired
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh shit, these are both awesome. A bit too crazy with the colors. Something darker would have been indeed better, but I'm still likin them both.

Not sure which I'll use. 

I'll rep you as soon as I'm unsealed. I'll Cred when used as well. Thx buddy!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 6, 2009)

Bumping you awesome shop.

 aka, waiting for my set.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah...I'll have it done today.

Sorry..I've been busy in real life.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dracule Mihawk*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Hope you like it.  If you want me to change anything just say so and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Federer (Jun 6, 2009)

*Transparent Set request:*


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 6, 2009)

can i request!

for anyone willing and not busy 
stock;  
125x125, avi variants.
sig size - any, not big though
plz and thanks


----------



## Alex. (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll do this one too. 

Kitsu you can take Juracule's.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 7, 2009)

to kyoro  or kitsu

Set of this please. 



just add some effects or something. thanks


----------



## Alex. (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll do yours as well. 
I'll have both done later on today.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Mizu, let me have Kizaru's request. I feel like getting some work done today. Btw, you have any brushes that you would recommend? If so, then VM me 

Never mind


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 7, 2009)

I would like this as a set please.



Ava - 150x150
Border - Dotted
Background - Anything you would like 

Sig - Normal
Border - Dotted
Background - Same as Ava. 

Thank you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Mmk. I'll do that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

basye said:


> I would like this as a set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




If you'd like me to add sommore effects to the sig, then don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Stroev (Jun 7, 2009)

*This is gonna take some time*

If you can put it in a circular border and at senior max sig limits, that'd be nice. And dots too, plzkthx.

------

So with that pic, I'd like to request that the following images be covering this one, but near the border(so they won't obscure it). So basically it's like those Yammy sigs people have, but imagine there's a giant Yammy behind the other ones - and the smaller pics are placed all around the edges of it, like numbers on a clock. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2009)

*Sweets*


*Spoiler*: __ 








Kizaru I'll have yours done later on today.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 8, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Sweets*
> 
> 
> Kizaru I'll have yours done later on today.



 Looking forward to it.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2009)

*Kizaru*


*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope you like.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautiful Kyoro.  None of the sets you've made for me have let me down. pek


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 8, 2009)

I won't be able to do that request, Innocence, at least not for now.
I've got a load of stuff to do ..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Turn you sig off, mang


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 8, 2009)

DN can you give me a set of Shura from Episode G set?

I don't have any HQ pages so I'll double rep you for it.

If not it's ok.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

I can do that, but some scans would be nice. Otherwise, I can find some on my own.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 8, 2009)

That's the problem I don't have any HQ ones.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 8, 2009)

That's where I got them from.
Expansionary Monetary Policy
Expansionary Monetary Policy
Expansionary Monetary Policy

but look at Fang's sig.
Expansionary Monetary Policy

That's how I wanted it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

I can try to find some from the later chapters. Will do it later, gtg :]


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks          DN.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 8, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Sweets*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



pek pek thank youuuu <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Here  you go, Dani :]

Props to TWF for the stock. 



Credit blub blub blub :]


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 8, 2009)

Remember I told you in the GA thread that I had two avatars with that stock.

I appreciate it tho.

/Rep

Edit: still 24 hour block.

Rep soon


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, but I tricked it out. Besides, couldn't find any good stock, since when I tried it with manga panels, it didn't come out in good quality :[


----------



## Federer (Jun 9, 2009)

So, how's my request doing? Just checking.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 10, 2009)

Can I join this sig shop as a worker. pek

I made these two sets


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)

Sure, tis good to have some workers helping out in the shop


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2009)

You got a sig too go with this? 

By the way, do you do manga panel slideshows?


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah, that's alright. Still badass though. 

Edited my post.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2009)

Add effects and such. Dotted border like the one on my current avatar please, Darth. Rep + Cred.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

You just want an avatar?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2009)

Set please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll see what I can do. Might do something speshul hurr. Will have it done later. :]


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2009)

Special for me?  Take you time then.


----------



## Anjali (Jun 12, 2009)

I want a set (ava and sig) with this pic please



For the sig, I'd like the guy's head to be visible, so don't crop it much. For the ava, I'd like it with the girl's face.

Thanks in advance :]


----------



## Alex. (Jun 12, 2009)

Sure thing. I'll do it.


----------



## Anjali (Jun 12, 2009)

Aaand I want her hips visible, but not those letters on the pic >.<


----------



## Alex. (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok.  I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 









If you want me to add effects to the sig, I can do that too


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all! It's sooo pretty!!! Reps!


----------



## Krix (Jun 13, 2009)

Request <3

Stock

Within junior limitaions.
Kyoro or Darth may do this.
Effects please. <3 

avatar + sig

avatar around Hinata's face.

Dotted or Rounded for the avatar, whichever looks best. :3


----------



## Stroev (Jun 13, 2009)

You guys forgot it. 

If it's too hard or time consuming or impossible, just tell me, I can deal.

*Spoiler*: _Forgotten post. Again_ 





Survivor said:


> If you can put it in a circular border and at senior max sig limits, that'd be nice. And dots too, plzkthx.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

Hime said:


> Request <3
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...


 
I'll have it done later today. 



Survivor said:


> You guys forgot it.
> 
> If it's too hard or time consuming or impossible, just tell me, I can deal.


 
I didn't forget 

I'm just letting Kyoro or one of the other works take care of it instead


----------



## Krix (Jun 13, 2009)

thank you dear :]


----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2009)

*Jo*



I'll try and do yours Survivor.


----------



## Anjali (Jun 14, 2009)

Splendid, I love it. You're awesome


----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2009)

Glad you like it. 

Btw...do you wanna go out today?


----------



## Anjali (Jun 14, 2009)

Where & when ?


----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2009)

Lets talk via VM. 


There seem to be some problems with my PS so somebody else please take Survivor's request. Thank you.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 14, 2009)

Can you make a set out of this? 



Just get the leaf, Sasuke and Naruto for the sig. For the avi do whoever.. 

Make it shiney and you get free cookies. pek


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 14, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Can you make a set out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here-

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 14, 2009)

If no one has done it in the next 12 hours, I'll do your request SSJ3 Broly.


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you very much, VBG. 



By the way your sig is still on.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2009)

*Survivor*


*Spoiler*: __ 








I hope this is what you wanted.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 14, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Here-
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much! pek Cookies for all.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 14, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


>



Done


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry about the wait, Hime. I'll have your set finished tomorrow <3


----------



## Krix (Jun 15, 2009)

It's alright. <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

I wasn't really feeling the stock so much, but I did what I could 





If you don't like how it turned out, you can ask Kyoro to do it for you :]


----------



## Krix (Jun 15, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I wasn't really feeling the stock so much, but I did what I could
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me! It's amazing! C: I love it. Thank you SO much.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

<.< No problem


----------



## Innocence (Jun 15, 2009)

avatar/ request for darth nihilus

make the theme an urban style or something. i know you will do a good job

*stock* - says

*avatar*
dotted border
150x150


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

Tomorrow, be afraid, be very afraid. Also, turn your sig off please :]


----------



## Innocence (Jun 15, 2009)

tomorrow?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, I gots to taek breaks too :]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 16, 2009)

Credit blub blub blub


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 16, 2009)

Yo DN do you do GIFS?


----------



## Innocence (Jun 16, 2009)

your the man


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 16, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Yo DN do you do GIFS?


 
No, sorry :[


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 16, 2009)

It's ok thanks anyways.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 16, 2009)

Extra special set requested. Senior sized. Ava 150 x 150, focusing at the S. Add effects to make it sparkle. Borders - up to you. Rep + Cred. I'm sure you can do something to improve the image quality a bit too.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll try and do this one.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm not really proud of how it turned out...but it looks ok...kinda. 

Hope you like it *G.* 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 17, 2009)

stock
Mostly around Sasuke's face, 125x125
Variants of borders, nice colouring.
Set about this size Cropped around Sasuke.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 18, 2009)

If no one makes Sweets set by this time tomorrow, I'll do it. I'm sorry I can't do it today.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 18, 2009)

Alex ,

A pretty surprise, please. Something Gossip Girl. Preferably Chuck x Blair or just Blair. :ho

Like that. 



Mia said:


> yo
> 
> surprise me Alex. i want something from Gossip Girl. Blair or maybe Nate





Kyoro said:


> @Mia :
> *Nate and Blair*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Alex. (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok. I'll do it later on today.  

Do you want a set? Or just an ava like I did for Mia?


----------



## Alex. (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok *Hannah* it is done.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd like a set from this. 



Thanks. 

Oh and the sig no bigger then 450px in height please. :ho


----------



## Pepper (Jun 18, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Ok *Hannah* it is done.



Oh, I just adore it so much. pek

It's perfect. Reps reps reps. <33333333


----------



## Alex. (Jun 18, 2009)

Glad you like it. pek

Kizaru I'll do yours.


----------



## Blanche (Jun 18, 2009)

CNetS

Small ava and sig, please.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2009)

sweets. said:


> stock
> Mostly around Sasuke's face, 125x125
> Variants of borders, nice colouring.
> Set about this size Cropped around Sasuke.


 
I'll take this.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually...I won't be able to do the requests I said I'll do.  I'll leave in the morning for Greece...morning being 3 hours from now...so I'm not able to do them. 

I apologize.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll do them Kyoro. My photshop is working again.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll take Kizaru's request as well.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 19, 2009)

Blanche said:


> KANCHO!
> 
> Small ava and sig, please.



I hope it's ok.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 19, 2009)

sweets. said:


> stock
> Mostly around Sasuke's face, 125x125
> Variants of borders, nice colouring.
> Set about this size Cropped around Sasuke.



Wasn't really sure if you wanted Itachi and stuff. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[/IMG]


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 21, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I'd like a set from this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, Darth, I was bored so I made Kizaru's set too. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blanche (Jun 21, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I hope it's ok.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



oh. thanks, but in wanted something less sci-fi, more similar to the original image, with just a dotted border or so

the effects are a bit overdone :/

it's my fault, i should've specified. >:


----------



## Morphine (Jun 23, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> I'm not really proud of how it turned out...but it looks ok...kinda.
> 
> Hope you like it *G.*
> 
> ...


 
Thank yoou!!! Repped.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

request for DARTH NIHILUS 

stock - Manga of the Month (Nominate your top 3 July)

style - like Death-kuns recent avatars


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, I really don't know if I can pull that off, but I'll see what I can do with it.

And turn your sig off.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 23, 2009)

Yo DN can you make an avy?

Stock: Video

Border: Thin Black and one with a dotted one?

Text: Naniwa Tiger and one without text?

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not one to use fonts, but I'll give it a try. 



Credit and blub blub blub


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

*Saves*


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 23, 2009)

It's ok then I just saw your avy and thought you did.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2009)

No problem. I'll try to have the request done sometime this week, and the others that I have to do as well 

Taking a break for a bit from the shop.


----------



## valerian (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Darth, could I use this avatar? And could you resize it to 125x125 for me too.



And could you make me a signature please?

  Just the bottom panel, black and white border please and just resize it. Thanks.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 24, 2009)

I would like a set from this photo stock that I give you. I want Magellan to be somewhat the backround character (theme: the man above all that comes from the darkness and his figure can be seen)
Also put Ace and Jinbei, right and left and somehow Luffy in the middle
Oh and also if you could put some cool effects and colors, and the blood.
From Ace use each one of the both you like and is easier for you. Fix the colors if you could and remove any text clouds. From the big image with Jinbei use only main one at te bottom with him that is chained and he can be seen.

Thanks, and I hope you can do a pretty damn awesome job....If you finish it, I would like to send the set by pm as well....


Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Hey Darth, could I use this avatar? And could you resize it to 125x125 for me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'll do that. 



Franken said:


> I would like a set from this photo stock that I give you. I want Magellan to be somewhat the backround character (theme: the man above all that comes from the darkness and his figure can be seen)
> Also put Ace and Jinbei, right and left and somehow Luffy in the middle
> Oh and also if you could put some cool effects and colors, and the blood.
> From Ace use each one of the both you like and is easier for you. Fix the colors if you could and remove any text clouds. From the big image with Jinbei use only the big and main one with him that is chained and he can be seen.
> ...


 
I'll let someone else do this. Not my type of thing to add multiple images, but if someone doesn't take it, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 25, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Yo DN can you make an avy?
> 
> Stock: Jinns
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 25, 2009)

Fuck yes thanks DN.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 25, 2009)

Just call me Cam, short for my actual name <(^.^<)


----------



## Stroev (Jul 1, 2009)

5 days with no work, unless it closed or something.

Anyway, can you cut out the last image(with possibly the text bubbles intact, or at least a clear border)?

Just keep the size please, I thnik that'd be within limits(looks 400x400 some, so it's good).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2009)

Can do, will do.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 2, 2009)

Avatar request plz



Nothing too fancy 

thnx


----------



## Alex. (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm back. 

I'm gonna do yours ZigZag.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2009)

Set please. Cred + rep. Effects needed.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm gonna do yours too! ! ! !


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 7, 2009)

Sig please

Stock: This is the episode.

Border: Rounded

Size: 211 x 320

Rep and credit. Thank you


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2009)

Dotted border. Sizes 125x125 and 150x150.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll take those requests. Also, it won't be long before you can become a senior member, Franky


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2009)

I know, I can't wait. pek I can finally have a big ass avatar like everyone else.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll do the requests!

I'm back for good! Sorry for the long wait...had some problems, plus I was out of town.

I'm glad to say that we are open for business again!!!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry for the wait guys. Will get to your requests today, will have them posted later on, probably tonight at the latest.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry for not helping out. I was on vacation with internet but no photoshop. I can help out now though


----------



## Alex. (Jul 20, 2009)

OK so after a long absence here's the list. 

*The List*
*
-Cyborg Franky -Darth - In the making.
-Grimmjow - Darth - In the making.
-ZigZag - Me - In the making.
-Morphine - Me - In the making
*
**Next please!**

WE ARE OPEN FOR BUSINESS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 20, 2009)

Credit blub blub blub

While making some avatars and sets, I forgot about yours, Franky. I'll be doing that right now :]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Franky_ 









Credit blub blub blub blub


----------



## valerian (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 21, 2009)

*ZigZag*


----------



## Alex. (Jul 22, 2009)

*Morphine
*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Morphine
> *



I'll get negged for this set  rep. and thanks. will cred too when I use soon x]


----------



## Stroev (Jul 22, 2009)

The second, third, and fourth panels please.

-Signature only
-Scale down to size if width is too big for limits
-Transparent if possible
-Dialouge removed; planning on someone putting something in there


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *ZigZag*



Thank you <3


----------



## Alex. (Jul 23, 2009)

No problem ZigZag. 

Stroev I'd like to do yours...never did something like that so I'd like to give it a shot. If not Darth can.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, whatever you can do.


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Going to make some sets from that colored pic
> 
> Maybe
> 
> If any of y'all would like a set, request at mah shop.



Darth can i has a Kizaru set from that pic?  If you're going to use it for yourself that's fine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Will have it made later on for you :ho


----------



## Pepper (Jul 25, 2009)

Make me a Blair x Serena friendship set.

Only requirement is an 150x150 avy and a sig within limits.

Have fun.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 25, 2009)

*Hannah* .


----------



## Pepper (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you. So lovely. <3


----------



## Alex. (Jul 25, 2009)

You're very welcome. :33

Come back soon!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks                DN.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Kizaru:

*Spoiler*: __ 









If you'd like me to make an avatar from your sig, I can do that instead of you using the avatar above


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 27, 2009)

Pure win. Thanks DN, you've improved so much since you started.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

I have ascended


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys, any chance you guys can make a good Emperor Joker sig for me. I don't have any good stock and Danbooru doesn't want to work on my PC.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll see what I can find. If not, I'll just make something from other stocks of Joker.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

That's fine, if you could though, have Emperor Joker engraved at the bottom. 

Thanks, i'll rep you when i'm out of cooldown.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 27, 2009)

Is this one ok?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Is this one ok?



That's good for say an avatar, which i'll probably use after my namechange, but that's like the only decent pic, that I found when I googled it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

I found some stock, no worries. I'll have it done later tonight


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 28, 2009)

Humbly requesting a Superman set.

I found a pic that I'd love for an avatar with Supes' eyes glowing red like he's about to use heat-vision(if you find a better one than this one, feel free to use it). Couldn't find anything that struck me as sig-worthy, so I guess I'll just have to ask you to surprise me on that front(yes, I suck. I know. )

Anyways, here's the avatar pic:

It's kinda plain, but I'd like Bats taken out as much as possible while leaving most of Kal's upper body(with the S-shield showing). 

Not really used to doing something like this, so hope I haven't been too difficult.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

If you found a bigger pic, the avatar would come out better. Also, would be nice to put the stock in a spoiler :]

I'll probably find some Superman stock to surprise you


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 28, 2009)

Just avy right? Sorry, Darth but I was bored. If you find a better Supes pic then make him an avy I guess.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Shadow_ 









And Dracule, it woule be nice to choose a request first before going ahead and taking one of mine or Mizu's 

Just a head's up. 

Credit and blub blub blub

Kingofshippers is next.


----------



## valerian (Jul 28, 2009)

You're improving greatly Nihilus. Oh, by the way got a request for you. 

150x150, dotted border and black and White border, one with effects and another without. I want Josuke and Jotaro in the same avatar too please. If you can't do that then just make an avatar of Josuke. Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll have it done sometime later today :]

*Request List*

*Franky - Nihilus*
*Kingofshippers - Nihilus*


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shadow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said you were using another pic. That's why I tried something with the one shadow posted. Otherwise, I wouldn't have done anything.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, even though I was the one who had taken the request 

But no biggie. Tis in the past and blub blub


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 29, 2009)

alex! make me the coolest kisame set you can manage! XD mwaH!


----------



## Alex. (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok James! I'll have it done tomorrow.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

*Request List*

*Franky - Nihilus*
*Kingofshippers - Nihilus*
*Mingming - Kyoro*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I tried to make you a sig. It didn't come out right with the stock I found 

I made you an avatar instead. 

Franky, I tried making a set from the stock you produced, but the only thing I could do was resize it and add borders without adding effects 

If you have something else in mind, then post it :]


----------



## valerian (Jul 29, 2009)

If you can't add effects then that's fine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Eh, whatever works for you then :]


----------



## Tuan (Jul 29, 2009)

Kyoro 2 sexy avy please 
senior size


*Spoiler*: __ 







Link removed


^ too big so i didnt post pic of it


----------



## Alex. (Jul 30, 2009)

Tuanie! 

I'll have both yours and James' done today.

*The List*
*
-Cyborg Franky -Darth - In the making.
-Kingofshippers - Nihilus - DONE
-Mingming - Me - In the making.
-Tuanie - Me - In the making
*​


----------



## Alex. (Jul 30, 2009)

*Mingming*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I tried to make you a sig. It didn't come out right with the stock I found
> 
> I made you an avatar instead.
> 
> ...



Thanks, i'll rep you when I'm out of cooldown.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2009)

Stroev said:


> The second, third, and fourth panels please.
> 
> -Signature only
> -Scale down to size if width is too big for limits
> ...


You forgot mine... 

If not, then can Darth trans and dot this one as a sig. The size is fine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll do it tomorrow. I'm taking a break for a bit


----------



## Alex. (Aug 1, 2009)

*Tuanie*


_Rep and all the other stuff~~~If you like them that is._


----------



## Tuan (Aug 1, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Tuanie*
> 
> 
> _Rep and all the other stuff~~~If you like them that is._




that's sexyy 


*edit how to spread >:T 
bbl with rep


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 1, 2009)

A quick request 



Could I get an avatar of the bottom left panel? Thanks. :ho


----------



## Alex. (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 2, 2009)

*Kizaru*


If you don't like them just say so and I'll redo them.


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 2, 2009)

I wanted one of the girl with the black hair 

I do like the one's you made though so I'll use it anyways.  Thanks Kyoro


----------



## valerian (Aug 2, 2009)

Nihilus is banned. 

Anyone know how long he's banned for?


----------



## Alex. (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm gonna make all the requests. 

Just post them again.  I'll do it Kiz ! Sorry I missunderstood.


----------



## valerian (Aug 2, 2009)

Here you go.



Cyborg Franky said:


> You're improving greatly Nihilus. Oh, by the way got a request for you.
> 
> 150x150, dotted border and black and White border, one with effects and another without. I want Josuke and Jotaro in the same avatar too please. If you can't do that then just make an avatar of Josuke. Thanks.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 2, 2009)

OK ok. I'll do them later on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 3, 2009)

*Cyborg Franky*



*Kizaru*


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't worry Kyoro

Now I have more to choose from. 

Thanks.


----------



## valerian (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, didn't ask for a sig but that's cool.  Avatar looks awesome though.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 3, 2009)

I didn't pay attention to what you wrote.  

As long as you like it then that's good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 4, 2009)

*Request List*
*Stroev - Nihilus*


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2009)

Surprise me with a Emma set Alex.  

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Surprise me with a Emma set Alex.
> 
> Looking forward to it.



Sure Kirst. 

I'll have it done later on today.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

*Request List*
*Kirsty - Kyoro*
*Kyoro - Nihilus*
*Stroev - Nihilus*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

*Request List*
*Kirsty - Kyoro*
*Stroev - Nihilus*


*Spoiler*: _Kyoro_ 









Stroev is next


----------



## Alex. (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks.  

I'll..use later on.


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 7, 2009)

Can I have an avi of this plz?



Will spread hiv.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 7, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Can I have an avi of this plz?
> 
> 
> 
> Will spread hiv.



I did your request, Marshmallows. Hope you don't mind.






I also have a small request since I suck at transparencies... 

Can someone talk the hawk away from the background please?


----------



## Skylit (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello.

avatar: 150x150
sig: This.

Dotted Borders

Thanks.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 8, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Hello.
> 
> avatar: 150x150
> sig: This.
> ...



Okay I'll do it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 10, 2009)

*Request List
Kirsty - Kyoro*
*Skylit - Kyoro*


----------



## Stroev (Aug 10, 2009)

That one ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the OBD who's name I forgot still has you rep locked.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 10, 2009)

No need for rep, just credit


----------



## Stroev (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll use it when the time comes, I had a plan for a gif and all, but things might've changed. 

It's saved regardless.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 12, 2009)

Link removed

set please


----------



## Alex. (Aug 12, 2009)

*Skylit
*


----------



## Gecka (Aug 12, 2009)

Link removed

avatar please

150 by 150

varied borders please


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't see it


----------



## Gecka (Aug 12, 2009)

check again bender bending rodriguez


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 12, 2009)

Can do, will do


----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2009)

Will work for e-food, if you need a spare worker


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 13, 2009)

Sure thing, since Kitsukaru is rarely on to even take requests 

You're hired <3

Also:



Credit and blub blub blub blub


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

Alright

let's do this shit like yesterdays gas


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 13, 2009)

Also, turn your sig off 

Or is that only for those that make requests


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2009)

oops, but that is a good question A loophole in the system


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey DN can you make me an avy ?

Link: here.

Border: Round , Thin Black , or No border.

Rep and credit thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2009)

More than likely not, lol

Has the Deviantart logo around it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 27, 2009)

How about this one then?
Link removed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



You the man DN

Fuck, I'm 24 but I'll bookmark you to remember.  I got you in a few hours.

Credit now

Thanks again.







Edit: Can I get a border thin black ? I'll rep again.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2009)

Sure, will do


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 27, 2009)

Appreciate it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 27, 2009)

Again I really appreciate.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 9, 2009)

Closed due to request of owner


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 13, 2009)

shop reopened


----------



## Alex. (Sep 13, 2009)

Yay!! 

*OK GUYS SO I'M BACK!!!*

After a long absence I am finally back on the forums and ready to take requests again.

Though I have no idea why Cam closed the shop...I'll have to talk to him about that. 

Anyways we are still open for business and I'm readier than ever!

  ​


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 20, 2009)

Avy request

Stock: Link removed

Border: Thin black

Rep and credit. Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2009)

Image not found. 

Got an alternate?


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 20, 2009)

Fixed.

Damn your fast.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll be done in a bit.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 20, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


>



Much thanks.

Rep soon and I owe you another one.

Credit now.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 20, 2009)

OK...so I've got pneumonia/bronchitis ----> not feeling that well.

Will start taking requests again next week...thanks for your patience.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll take the brunt of it till you feel better :]


----------



## Alex. (Sep 20, 2009)

You've been doing so well...I'm so proud. pek

Thanks.


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2009)

Avatar of the blue fish dude), blonde guy, and the two in the back. Size 150x150, dotted borders.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 20, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Avatar of the blue fish dude), blonde guy, and the two in the back. Size 150x150, dotted borders.


 
Mine  **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Franky_ 









Credit and blub blub blub


----------



## valerian (Sep 22, 2009)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  Thanks.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 22, 2009)

Jeeves and Wooster

Can you just make a sig of this? Dotted and simply remove the 'upn' icon at the bottom(the size is fine).

*EDIT:* This is a few pixels too large. Can you scale it down to 150 x 150 for ava? Jeeves and Wooster


----------



## Skylit (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello.

Avatar: 150x150

Signature: Plupp

Borders: Do As You Wish


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Hello.
> 
> Avatar: 150x150
> 
> ...


 


Stroev said:


> Plupp
> 
> Can you just make a sig of this? Dotted and simply remove the 'upn' icon at the bottom(the size is fine).
> 
> *EDIT:* This is a few pixels too large. Can you scale it down to 150 x 150 for ava? Plupp


 

Mine 

Will have done soon, if not later :>


----------



## Alex. (Sep 24, 2009)

Do you mind if I take Skylit's ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

Not a problem


----------



## Faede (Sep 26, 2009)

Can you make a set out of this with my username on both? 



If not then just surprise me.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 26, 2009)

Faede said:


> Can you make a set out of this with my username on both?
> 
> 
> 
> If not then just surprise me.



OK.hurr


Will have both requests done later on tonight.


----------



## Faede (Sep 26, 2009)

Okies, thank you so much!


----------



## Alex. (Sep 27, 2009)

*Skylit*


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Faede*

*Spoiler*: __ 







hope you like it. 
rep and cred.​


----------



## Faede (Sep 27, 2009)

It's very lovely indeed  Rep will be given when I reach 50 posts. Credit will be given in my sig.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Stroev_ 









I decided to improvise on the avatar 

Credit


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 9, 2009)

avater Mikaboshi killing the Shi'ar gods
link

sig

link


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll do that sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2009)

Turn your sig off pl0x


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 9, 2009)

iight it's off


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 10, 2009)

Let me see what you can do


Six...?

One senior member avatar plz

Effects are a must


----------



## Alex. (Oct 10, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Let me see what you can do
> 
> 
> Six...?
> ...



kk, i'll do it.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 11, 2009)

flamethunder

Set  go go go


----------



## Alex. (Oct 11, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> mediafire
> 
> Set  go go go



OOOOkk...i'll do it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Heavenly King_ 









Credit and all that blub blub


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 15, 2009)

can someone make a rotating gif of these three images please, using the allowed maximum size for this forum

enemy's

enemy's


enemy's


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, we don't make gifs, sorry.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 16, 2009)

Yo, Darth.

Set request. Junior size(senior as well if ya feel like it). Other then that go wild. You do great work so I'll trust you.



I was thinking the sig would look better with some of the extra shaved off the sides so it's thinner.


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 17, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Yeah, we don't make gifs, sorry.



can you shrink the second pic then please to forum size acceptance


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 17, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> can someone make a rotating gif of these three images please, using the allowed maximum size for this forum
> 
> gara club
> 
> ...



Alright, will do. Not the gif 



Zebrahead said:


> Yo, Darth.
> 
> Set request. Junior size(senior as well if ya feel like it). Other then that go wild. You do great work so I'll trust you.
> 
> ...



I'll see what I can do. I'll have these done by tomorrow, hopefully


----------



## x_danny_x (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks bro,  let me know when you are done


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2009)

Set Request, senior size. Try to keep it a more standard type sig, you know like 500x200.  



Tell me if the stock is no good so I can rage and try to find another picture with them all in it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright, I'm up to finishing up requests today, so I'll be having your requests done by tonight, hopefully. 

Also, Caedus and Zebrahead, would you have any other stock in mind?


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 21, 2009)

A new stock? Alright then.

Can you do anything with 

And could I ask what was wrong with the other stock?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2009)

It's because usually when I make something, I have to get into it so that I won't lose my set making mojo, so that I'll come up with something excellent that the customer will like.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 21, 2009)

Makes sense I guess. 

Was that new stock fine?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2009)

It'll do, unless I find something even more interesting to surprise you


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 21, 2009)

^ That's cool as well. I have a hard time finding good stock.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 21, 2009)

Request

*Sig*

Size: Any
Extra: Any border and effects will do

Thank you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> *Sig*
> 
> ...


 
Taking this as well.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 21, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Alright, I'm up to finishing up requests today, so I'll be having your requests done by tonight, hopefully.
> 
> Also, Caedus and Zebrahead, would you have any other stock in mind?


It's really hard to find a stock with only those three in it but if I can find one that's better quality I'll post it.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's my request:

Type: Set
Size: Senior

text: somewhere it says "Celph Titled" without the quotes
color: whatever you think is best.

and if you could resize it smaller for the sig that would be awesome!

thanks so much!


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 21, 2009)

Avy request

Link: 

Rep and credit.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 21, 2009)

Darth Caedus said:


> It's really hard to find a stock with only those three in it but if I can find one that's better quality I'll post it.




*Spoiler*: __ 












There's some more stocks for you Nihilus.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_ 







Made an avatar because I was bored 






Rawraw, I see that you have a set already made from the stock you produced. Unless you'd like me to make another one anyways. 

_*Request List*_
*Darth Caedus
Grimmjow
Zebrahead

* And Caedus, turn your sig off


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 1, 2009)

Request change/update. I'm just posting anew so it's on the first page..

I'd like the set to be of Black Star from Soul Eater. There's alot of stock for him on  page of DA(beginning of the first page anyway).

So see what you can do.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 1, 2009)

DN


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 2, 2009)

DN, cancel the other set. New request. Senior Size.



Go through that site, find a picture of Audrey that "inspires" you (young Audrey that is), and go to work. All the images are HQ. Like really HQ.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Request change/update. I'm just posting anew so it's on the first page..
> 
> I'd like the set to be of Black Star from Soul Eater. There's alot of stock for him on  page of DA(beginning of the first page anyway).
> 
> So see what you can do.



I'll take yours.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2009)

***updated

We now make gifs


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 3, 2009)

/cheer


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Caedus_ 









To make up for my laziness, I'll make you guys gif sets. 

And Caedus, if you want me to choose another scene, just holler 

_*Request List*_*
Grimmjow - Nihilus
Zebrahead* - Alex


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 4, 2009)

Nihilus.

For the sig part can we try to get something from the scene around 58 minutes in when she's drunk?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2009)

Darth Caedus said:


> Nihilus.
> 
> For the sig part can we try to get something from the scene around 58 minutes in when she's drunk?





Be sure to credit :]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 4, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Darth Nihilus again. 

I will cred though. And is that Hikawa in your ava?


----------



## valerian (Nov 4, 2009)

Request for Nihilus, avatar size 150x150.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 4, 2009)

*Zebrahead*


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 4, 2009)

Much love. 

/reps


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Request for Nihilus, avatar size 150x150.




Alright, will doeth. 

_*Request List*_*
Grimmjow - Nihilus
Cyborg Franky - Nihilus*


----------



## Muah (Nov 5, 2009)

Transparent sets plzzz.

Darth my man!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 5, 2009)

_*Request List*_*
Grimmjow - Nihilus
Cyborg Franky - Nihilus
Muah - Nihilus

**
*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 5, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> _*Request List*_*
> Grimmjow - Nihilus
> Cyborg Franky - Nihilus
> Muah - Nihilus
> ...



Won't be able to take request for awhile, guys. So for now, Alex can handle your requests since I won't be on for some time. Sorry guys


----------



## Alex. (Nov 5, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOk....I'll have them done tomorrow!


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2009)

*Grimmjow *


*Cyborg Franky*


----------



## valerian (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll rep you after my 24 hour limit.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 7, 2009)

Alex, do you do gifs as well?


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2009)

No sorry. 

But imma try to learn. 

*Muah*







Sorry not that good with transparent sets either.


----------



## Muah (Nov 7, 2009)

The zoro sig looks nice but I cant see the others 

Edit:nevermmind I see them now good job


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2009)

Uhm they're there....

Wait a bit maybe they load a bit harder.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2009)

I think DN will make it...though i see no video!


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 7, 2009)

Shalala, bad mistake! I was hasty and forgot to upload it. 

Link should be there now.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2009)

ok. 

Hopefully Cam shall be back soon

also...soul eater. 

will the avas be of Justin? lets talk via VMs so we don't spam the shop.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 8, 2009)

Alex. said:


> *Grimmjow *
> 
> 
> *Cyborg Franky*



Thanks               .


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 8, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 9, 2009)

Gifs you say?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 9, 2009)

Dats rite


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 9, 2009)

Could you use the same stock I gave for the previous gifs and make a new set of Justin? 

I don't really care what you make it of, as long as it's Justin's scenes. So whatever you think looks the coolezt.

If you don't mind anyway.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 9, 2009)

Then he'll have to make the request, or you can just post what he wants from the episode.

lol EDIT


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 9, 2009)

Justin is the character in the show. 

The guy in the priest garb in the other gifs you made. I just really couldn't decide on any scenes atm, so figured you could choose whatever you thought would be cool with the character. It's fine, though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 9, 2009)

My fault 

Just tell me which part of the episode you want and I'll have it done sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 9, 2009)

It's cool. 

Sig: 8:58-9:07

Ava: 9:15-9:18

Other then that anything you want to add is up to you(he has a fight towards the end of the ep).


----------



## Stroev (Nov 10, 2009)

Can you guys do Veoh and other video streaming sites besides YouTube?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

Yessir, I can.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Nov 10, 2009)

Link:
Sig:
Time:0:30-0:40
Border: Pink Border(If Posible)

Ava:
Time:0:43-0:45
Border: Pink


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

Gotcha

If possible, will do


----------



## Kek (Nov 10, 2009)

Set please. 

Avy of Crona's face/speech bubble (the close-up). Sig of Crona's body/wing. You can just get rid of the part in the upper-left-hand corner.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ange-Beatrice_ 









I forgot the pink border 

I'll be sure to do that, but just in case I'm not able, this is better than nothing 

After that comes Zebrahead.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Nov 10, 2009)

I like it like that! Its ok like that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

Whatever pleases the customer 

Credit pl0x, rep if you want.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 11, 2009)

Kek said:


> Set please.
> 
> Avy of Crona's face/speech bubble (the close-up). Sig of Crona's body/wing. You can just get rid of the part in the upper-left-hand corner.



Yours is mine.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 11, 2009)

*Kek*


_*
Rep and cred/link to my profile or shop..*_


----------



## Femme fatale (Nov 11, 2009)

Gif you say? 

Ava request.

Size: 150x150
Link:  (ignore cheesy music )
Border: Any you want m'dear.
Time: 1:14 - 1:18


----------



## Alex. (Nov 11, 2009)

And I think that from now on we'll also be able to colour manga pages. 

At least I'll try to.


----------



## Kek (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Alex! Looks great


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Zebrahead_ 











Rep if you want. All I want are your Republic Credits


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank ya! 

/reps & cred. Tis how I roll.


----------



## Femme fatale (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you thank you <3


----------



## Muah (Nov 14, 2009)

Trans set with avy of nami's face. Dotted border for the avy plz


----------



## Alex. (Nov 14, 2009)

Muah said:


> Trans set with avy of nami's face. Dotted border for the avy plz



Will do.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 14, 2009)

*Muah*


----------



## Muah (Nov 14, 2009)

Perfect



I hate to be an ass but do you think you could remove the dotted line from the sig I only wanted it for the avy. plz and thank you.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yo, Dudes.

A Gif please.

Signature

Size: Whatever looks fine



1:28 - 1:36


----------



## Yoona (Nov 14, 2009)

May I request a Gif set ? Ignore my taste in music 



Sig;
Time : 2:22 - 2:25
Border : I don't really know the types of borders so anything will do.

Ava;
Size : 150 x 150
Time: 2:55 - 2:56
Border : Same as sig.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Yo, Dudes.
> 
> A Gif please.
> 
> ...





Tia Harribel said:


> May I request a Gif set ? Ignore my taste in music
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Racking these up


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Tia Harribel_ 









Now give me your Republic credits


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

:40 - :48

150x150 av, that's it. Also, enjoying Agito?


----------



## Muah (Nov 16, 2009)

Im making some sets on my own but can some one explain why I can't upload a transparent avy. Well at least it doesn't show up transparent.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 17, 2009)

Muah said:


> Im making some sets on my own but can some one explain why I can't upload a transparent avy. Well at least it doesn't show up transparent.



You need to save them in .png format and make sure they're in the size limits. 125x125 or 150x150


----------



## Yoona (Nov 17, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tia Harribel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You .It's epic pek
 I will credit you when I use it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2009)

Stroev said:


> :40 - :48
> 
> 150x150 av, that's it. Also, enjoying Agito?



That's too long for an avi. It'd have to be around 3-4 seconds to get it around the file size limit. 

Anything else you have in mind?


----------



## Muah (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks. Now all I got to do is figure out how to resize images in gimp


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

How about :40 - :42?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2009)

Stroev said:


> How about :40 - :42?



Can do, will do.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 21, 2009)

Junior/Senior set.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2009)

Stroev said:


> :40 - :48
> 
> 150x150 av, that's it. Also, enjoying Agito?





Zebrahead said:


> Junior/Senior set.



kk

I'll be doing these tonight. Hopefully I won't forget about it


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 21, 2009)

Forget? 


I'll remind you.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm gonna make Zebrahead's if that's ok.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2009)

Sure, takes a load off, I guess :>


----------



## valerian (Nov 21, 2009)

Avatar: 1:11 - 1:16, 150x150, black and white border.

Signature: 1:22 - 1:27, black and white border.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2009)

Avatar length is too long


----------



## valerian (Nov 21, 2009)

Thought so. 

How about 0:18 - 0:21?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2009)

That's better. Best you're going to get for a gif avatar is around 3-4 seconds. Otherwise the file size will be above the limit, and then it won't work :<


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Franky_ 









Credit is all that is required. Rep if you want


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2009)

Don't want to sound like I'm nitpicking, but could you cut out Bruno part in the avatar?


----------



## Alex. (Nov 22, 2009)

*Zebrahead*


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 22, 2009)

Excellent, thanks man.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh snap you guys are open again. 

Might request something soon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Don't want to sound like I'm nitpicking, but could you cut out Bruno part in the avatar?


Sure, no problem. 



Kizaru said:


> Oh snap you guys are open again.
> 
> Might request something soon.



So request dammit


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 23, 2009)

Guy on the bottom left.
Thin black border. Rep as your reward.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2009)

So I'm guessing that you don't want it now


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 23, 2009)

401 - Gone would be an awesome set. 




Request for DN(take your time).





Junior/Senior avas


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2009)

kk, will do.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 26, 2009)

Seeing as you might not have inspiration for good ole non moving sets for awhile, mind if I request a gif while you work past your slump?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 1, 2009)

Forgot about the shop. sorry. 

I can still help out with non-gif sets though if you guys want.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 1, 2009)

Sure...though we don't get that many requests...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Seeing as you might not have inspiration for good ole non moving sets for awhile, mind if I request a gif while you work past your slump?



I was actually going to do it today, along with the rest that I have to get done. So no need to change it, unless you want to change your request.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 1, 2009)

Nah, go ahead and do it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Aldo Raine_ 









I found some stock to work with


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh shit. 

/orgasm


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 6, 2009)

Double post request(go pug your shop!) fo DN.

Set me up with either Maes Hughes, Spirit(Soul Eater), or Trafalgar Law. Whatever art you run across of them that strikes you with inspiration.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry, but request denied. You didn't even wear the last one I gave you


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 6, 2009)

Waiting for the 29th because that set would look ghey without senior. 

And since I figured you would take awhile I went ahead and requested it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 6, 2009)

I could always resize the avatar.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 6, 2009)

Alright that's cool.

requested again to bumpage the shoppe


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2009)

Final panel(Brock's O_O face); the size is fine.

Sig only please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 8, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Final panel(Brock's O_O face); the size is fine.
> 
> Sig only please.


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Don't want to sound like I'm nitpicking, but could you cut out Bruno part in the avatar?



So when will you be fixing it?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 10, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So when will you be fixing it?


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

I love you man. pek


----------



## Superior (Dec 13, 2009)

I want one similar to yours, Darth Nihilus. From the same trailer. 


For my avatar I would him using the Force Lighting, the close up on his face. 
For the signature, I want him igniting his sabers, and jumping towards the creature.


I'll elaborate more if I need to, Just let me know. Thanks ^^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2009)

Already made that set. It's in the giveaways thread, taken by someone else


----------



## Superior (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, I figured that. Saw it right after I made that post. Oh well.


----------



## Muah (Dec 13, 2009)

^ most awesome avy there can be of naruto


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 14, 2009)

Turn your sig off, thanks :>


----------



## Muah (Dec 14, 2009)

*Sweetass avy plz!!*


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey, can I get sig and avatar GIFs?  I would like them made from , if possible.  The avatar can be made from the moment from around 0:06 to 0:11 (shorter if necessary, just be sure to catch the moment where he looks up) and I'd like the sig to be made from 1:20 to 1:24.

Please and thank you!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Hey, can I get sig and avatar GIFs?  I would like them made from , if possible.  The avatar can be made from the moment from around 0:06 to 0:11 (shorter if necessary, just be sure to catch the moment where he looks up) and I'd like the sig to be made from 1:20 to 1:24.
> 
> Please and thank you!



Gotcha


----------



## valerian (Dec 15, 2009)

Avatar please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> Hey, can I get sig and avatar GIFs?  I would like them made from , if possible.  The avatar can be made from the moment from around 0:06 to 0:11 (shorter if necessary, just be sure to catch the moment where he looks up) and I'd like the sig to be made from 1:20 to 1:24.
> 
> Please and thank you!




*Spoiler*: __ 







You should be a senior member by now...






Muah said:


> *Sweetass avy plz!!*





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar please.



I'll be taking these.


----------



## Muah (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome...


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 15, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, kind sir.    I'll switch to them momentarily.  As for that senior member thing- does that allow me to have a larger avatar?  I'm not sure.  I just made my own Avatar- that of Iroh- and I noticed it couldn't be as big as others.  I may have just fumbled it, so I'll have to see.

EDIT:  It's not moving.  That's not a good sign.  How do I fix this?  I saved the GIF to my computer, then uploaded the file as my avatar.  Did I do it wrong, somehow?

Also, now I'll have to use Firefox more often- my computer chugs in IE for some reason when a one of your GIFs comes on the screen, while it doesn't on Firefox.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, it does allow you to get bigger avatars up to the size of 150x150. And it's not moving because the avatar file size is large enough for senior members, but too large for junior members.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok, so how do I become a senior member?  Do I get a certain amount of posts, be a member of the forum for a certain time, or something else?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2009)

User CP _->_ Group Memberships _->_ Senior Members


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 15, 2009)

Crap, don't have enough rep.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2009)

Turn your sig off


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 15, 2009)

Oops, sorry.  I had been careful to remove it before.

I submitted a request to join anyway.  Maybe they'll be merciful.

EDIT: Oh, umm.. well, that did it.  Thanks.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Request for Darth Nihilius
Type: Set
Size: Junior

Border: Curved
Effects: Up to you 
Text: I would like "Lady of the North Wind" on the sig


----------



## Muah (Dec 16, 2009)

tic toc


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2009)

I apologize about the wait. It's just that I haven't been able to make sets for the past few days, with me not being in mood  and other things, you know how it is. I'll be sure to have them finished before the week is out.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 23, 2009)

So some of you can do manga coloring right?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 23, 2009)

Alex does the colorings. So yes :33


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 23, 2009)

Tehe  Alright I'll be back, plz reserve my spot


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 25, 2009)

Wait what when why ? :33


Is there a request for me here?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chee_ 










As for the rest of you. 

Jotaro and Muah, any other stock in mind? Nothing really comes to mind from what you have requested. Especially if it's something low quality like what you requested, Muah. There's not much you can do with it and it wouldn't come out very well when it would be finished, so if you have something else to work with, cool. If not, that's cool too.

Tsundere, what series/game is your stock from? I have an idea if you have anymore of the character from the stock you requested, or if you have something else in mind :]


----------



## valerian (Dec 28, 2009)

Is this alright?


----------



## Damaris (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry, but as far as I can tell she's an original character. 
I can't even find the artist, cause I got her from danbooru.

Sorry.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 29, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Is this alright?



Wow, I have an idea now :33



tsundere said:


> Sorry, but as far as I can tell she's an original character.
> I can't even find the artist, cause I got her from danbooru.
> 
> Sorry.



It's no problem. I'll see what I can do. If not, I'll find something better


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 29, 2009)

2 150x200 ava request for DN.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 31, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> 2 150x200 ava request for DN.





Want me to do the other one as well?



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Is this alright?





tsundere said:


> Request for Darth Nihilius
> Type: Set
> Size: Junior
> 
> ...



Doing these today


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Want me to do the other one as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greatness good sir. If you wouldn't mind doing the other one, that'd be cool. 


/reps


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 31, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Is this alright?



Found something better 





tsundere said:


> Request for Darth Nihilius
> Type: Set
> Size: Junior
> 
> ...



Tundere is next after I finish the last of your request, Aldo.


----------



## valerian (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger (Dec 31, 2009)

^  Thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 31, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Request for Darth Nihilius
> Type: Set
> Size: Junior
> 
> ...







Since I wasn't able to make something out of the stock you gave me, I improvided 

If you don't want it, tis k.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Since I wasn't able to make something out of the stock you gave me, I improvided
> 
> If you don't want it, tis k.



No, I like it, it's pretty. 

I've never seen FLCL though


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Dec 31, 2009)

~Posting request please~
Ava!
Size: Senior: 150x150
Type: Gif
Time: 0:07-0:08 - 0:14-0:16 If not then just 0:05 to 0:08
Link: 

Sig
Size: Senior
Type: Trans
Text: None please.
Link: 
Extra: I would just like the twins please (The one's pointing the guns towards each other.)

Thank you very much and please take your time. Have a happy new year


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 1, 2010)

So I heard you do manga colorings 

. Color it however you like (just make it look pretty) :33


----------



## Alex. (Jan 3, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> So I heard you do manga colorings
> 
> . Color it however you like (just make it look pretty) :33



OOk i'm gonna do this.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 3, 2010)

6:05 - 6:08 for Senior avatar sizes.

Only the individual scenes where the robot and kid are shooting at each other, because it looks like it may switch to a scene showing both of them at the same time at a half second interval(don't want that).


And here can increase this to 400 x 150(or whatever looks nice, then I'll leave it to your discretion). Transparent as well please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2010)

basye said:


> ~Posting request please~
> Ava!
> Size: Senior: 150x150
> Type: Gif
> ...









Stroev said:


> 6:05 - 6:08 for Senior avatar sizes.
> 
> Only the individual scenes where the robot and kid are shooting at each other, because it looks like it may switch to a scene showing both of them at the same time at a half second interval(don't want that).
> 
> ...



kk


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 11, 2010)

Stroev said:


> 6:05 - 6:08 for Senior avatar sizes.
> 
> Only the individual scenes where the robot and kid are shooting at each other, because it looks like it may switch to a scene showing both of them at the same time at a half second interval(don't want that).
> 
> ...


----------



## Stroev (Jan 11, 2010)

You must spread rep before giving it to Darth Nihilus again.


----------



## valerian (Jan 12, 2010)

Just an avy please.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 12, 2010)

is it possible for you to add a border around my avatar?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 12, 2010)

Sig set request:

Pic: 

Want her hair to be changed to a more pinkish tone and would like the pic to have a more overall red/black theme with texture, effects, background, etc. 

Want text that says: "Fanart by Nami86" and "sig by (whoever does it)"

Thanks!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 13, 2010)

Set me Nihilus


----------



## Alex. (Jan 13, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just an avy please.





DarkAngelSakura said:


> Sig set request:
> 
> Pic:
> 
> ...



imma do these two later on today.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 13, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> is it possible for you to add a border around my avatar?





Champagne Supernova said:


> Set me Nihilus



Heh, gotcha.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 13, 2010)

Could you make a set out of this please?



Will rep and cred and rep some more ^^


----------



## Alex. (Jan 13, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> Could you make a set out of this please?
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep and cred and rep some more ^^



got this as well. since i've been slacking lately.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 13, 2010)

_Hope you guys like 'em. ~_


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2010)

With the avatars, I meant both the scenes combined(may be my fault on making it confusing). But I like it this way too.

However, it becomes a still image when I upload it. Will reupload later.

/just the news

EDIT: Still not working


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 15, 2010)

Couldn't combine them since it would be above the file size limit. I'll lower the size for the one you're wearing :I


----------



## Alex. (Jan 15, 2010)

Could you please take chaosweaver's request DN? i can't seem to work with the stock...nothing i do to it looks good...i might've lost my touch.


----------



## pfft (Jan 16, 2010)

request for gif set by Darth Nihilus only.  

 Link for both ava and sig : 

Ava
Size : 150 x 150 
Time: 3:59 -4:01 
{ about the avatar, I want you to focus on the animated figure 's face and the hand next to his ear in the bottom left hand side}  



Sig 
Size : uh the size you usually do them at.. maybe like this sig gif you made 


Time: 4:28 - 4:31   {i also want you to get as much of the animated lil creature dude and nothing else}

------------------------- 
uh did i do it right? the request shit? I am not sure how specific to be or what else to say to better get across what it is I want exactly.  
i will be vming you or pming you maybe..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 16, 2010)

pfft said:


> request for gif set by Darth Nihilus only.
> 
> Link for both ava and sig :
> 
> ...



You did it right. 



Alex. said:


> Could you please take chaosweaver's request DN? i can't seem to work with the stock...nothing i do to it looks good...i might've lost my touch.



Sure


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 16, 2010)

Stroev said:


> With the avatars, I meant both the scenes combined(may be my fault on making it confusing). But I like it this way too.
> 
> However, it becomes a still image when I upload it. Will reupload later.
> 
> ...







Masa Def said:


> is it possible for you to add a border around my avatar?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2010)

pfft said:


> request for gif set by Darth Nihilus only.
> 
> Link for both ava and sig :
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2010)

Request for set.

Avatar
Stock-
150x150
Thin solid black border
No effects

Signature
Stock-

Transparent and resize to max signature size.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2010)

I gotcha, along with ChaosWeaver.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you, but could I get them without the fading?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 17, 2010)

What fading? 

sorry...woke up half an hour ago and my mind ain't working well right now.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2010)

Can I have an ava out of this please? :33
150x150
Dotted or no Border


Thanks <3


----------



## Alex. (Jan 17, 2010)

ooook. 

waiit it's moving...that's for nihilus.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2010)

I want you to do it Alex


----------



## Alex. (Jan 17, 2010)

i can't.  i can try though


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the Ava you did for Sephiroth :33


----------



## Alex. (Jan 17, 2010)

i can't open it...you could maybe provide a non .gif stock for me and nihilus can work with that one.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2010)

Is this okay? :33.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 17, 2010)

yup...will have it done in a minute.



and as a present :


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 17, 2010)

Omgossh theyre both Gorgeous and thank you for the Sig too pek
<3333


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2010)

If possible, I'd like multiple sets from this stock please.  Also, as to whether or not they're saturated, I leave that to the sig maker's professional eye.

Avy

Border: dotted
Size:senior

Sig

Border:dotted
Size:senior
Text: "It's a long, hard road ahead for you, little warrior. Enjoy a happy day while you can." (put it in whichever picture you think it belongs: once again, I bow to your professional judgment)

Rep and credit are of course forthcoming.  If possible, I'd like Darth to do it, but if you're too busy feel free to pass it on to someone else.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll give it a try if that's no problem . Really like the stocks and i gotta feeling that it'll turn out great.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 18, 2010)

Only one set per request. Well, two are fine. I'll be changing that rule


----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2010)

good thing you are here cam. i will prolly never know the rules...plus imma update the examples today.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 18, 2010)

Pretty kool ja


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2010)

So quick!

Multiple reps for you my good man.  I like 'em.

*edit*

Scratch that, actually.  I *love* 'em.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok updated examples!~


----------



## Kek (Jan 23, 2010)

could i have a set? Could i get a sig of the second panel, with Crona's dress pulled up, and an avy of the third panel.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2010)

Kek said:


> could i have a set? Could i get a sig of the second panel, with Crona's dress pulled up, and an avy of the third panel.



on it!


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok here it is :





sorry for the doublee post.~


----------



## Kek (Jan 23, 2010)

wow that was fast. o.o

thank you!


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

*ChaosWeaver*




*From now on plese provide HQ stocks that we can work with. If not your request will be REJECTED which basically means that you  RE-SUBMIT your request with another HQ STOCK or you don't and we won't do it. 

Thank you!~*​


----------



## Eternity (Jan 24, 2010)

Set please

Stock:


Make it awesome


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

Could you provide with a better stock please?


----------



## Eternity (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok brb


----------



## Eternity (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

awesome thanks.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 24, 2010)

Set for this.



Junior sized, throw whatever you like on it


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

ok. will see what i can do.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 24, 2010)

Alex. said:


> *ChaosWeaver*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 

The long wait was no problem at all, will rep now and cred when Imma use it ^^


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

*Merose Tengoku*


----------



## Eternity (Jan 24, 2010)

Love it


----------



## Sake (Jan 24, 2010)

I know the stock is very small, but it's HQ :3 if you can't work with it it's ok though~


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm on it! ~

 ;  ;


----------



## Morphine (Jan 24, 2010)

ava 

sig 

effects you'd think would look good. cred + rep

ava border like my current, sig border - rounded.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok Gloria will be doing yours as well. 

~ H O U S E K E E P I N G ~

_-Mist_Puppet ~ Alex.-

-Morphine ~ Alex.-_​


----------



## Sake (Jan 24, 2010)

thank you :33


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 24, 2010)

Just Avies for Alex. 





Size: Senior

Border: None.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 25, 2010)

Imma do these tonight! ~


*~ H O U S E K E E P I N G ~*

_-Mist_Puppet ~ Alex.-

-Morphine ~ Alex.-

-AppleChan ~ Alex.-_​


----------



## Alex. (Jan 25, 2010)

*Mist_Puppet*




*Morphine*




*rep&cred!~*


*~ H O U S E K E E P I N G ~*

_-AppleChan ~ Alex.-_​


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 26, 2010)

Avatar request like this? 

Stock: 

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Alex. (Jan 26, 2010)

; 


*~ H O U S E K E E P I N G ~*

_
-Gimmjow~ -_​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 26, 2010)

^ Thanks Alex. They are wonderful.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Avatar request like this?
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Rep and credit thank you



I have something in mind hurr


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Avatar request like this?
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Rep and credit thank you



Thought you mean a Grimmjow avatar 

And so I made these






Credit if you use 

Still want me to make the avatar you requested?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh yeah lol my bad if it wasn't clear.

I'll use those and rep again.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 29, 2010)

This for resizing to sig limits max. Also trans'd, please. Still have no idea how the programs work, so if you can't then I'll find an alternative. Bv<


And can I have the  head of the middle pic as an avatar?

Credits in sig will remain.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2010)

Might want to put those in a spoiler tag


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd like a 150x150 and a 150x200 avy of their faces, and a sig with a cool border, please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

Got any better quality stock?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 30, 2010)

Both posts happened at the same time.

Were you talking to me?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Both posts happened at the same time.
> 
> Were you talking to me?



Yep. 



Kek said:


> I have this:  Do you think you could make one of those slideshow avy gifs, with the order BlackPinkGreenBlue? Or if not, just an avy of Pink-haired.
> 
> edit: Oh, i didn't notice that.



Not a problem, and no problem


----------



## Stroev (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry, that's all I can find. So what's the problem?
[/not shop savvy]


*Spoiler*: __ 



My alternative was to make a sig out of Gunbuster in the 2nd pic(the last one, black robot). Size wouldn't matter.




:/


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

I just wanted your request in spoiler tags 

Also, turn your sig off


----------



## Stroev (Jan 30, 2010)

So it's all good then?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

All good all good


----------



## Alex. (Jan 30, 2010)

I will take Kek's if that's no problem. But I can't see the stock so please re-upload.

*~ H O U S E K E E P I N G ~*

_
~Kek~ - Alex_

_~Stroev~ - Nihilus_​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

You can do gifs?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 30, 2010)

Is kek's a gif!?  I can't see the stock! 

I just assumed it's another non-moving Crona set!!

than could i have stroev's ! ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

Sure, go ahead :]


----------



## Alex. (Jan 30, 2010)

rad.

*~ H O U S E K E E P I N G ~*

_
~Kek~ - Cam._

_~Stroev~ - Alex._​


----------



## Alex. (Jan 30, 2010)

*Stroev*



*rep&cred;~*



*~ H O U S E K E E P I N G ~*

_
~Kek~ - Cam._

​


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

My gif request was only if my kidCrona stock wasn't good enough quality. But I though Darth was rfering to Stroev's request when he said that? So I deleted that request so as not to confuse you guys.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 30, 2010)

Repost the request !  Cam will do it!


----------



## Kek (Jan 30, 2010)

Fine! 


Do you think you could make one of those slideshow avy gifs, with the order BlackPinkGreenBlue? Or if not, just an avy of Pink-haired.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

I can do that no problem


----------



## Alex. (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0dq3ToOBwM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





cam set me up. 

ava - part where she burns her tongue. 

sig - part where she swims. 


make them as long as possible...

bordered.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 31, 2010)

May I request a set? I've recently begun my love for the movie again and will probably have millions of sets lol


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




Set

Sig Image: 
Size: anything but nothing pass "530px ? 349px" please.
Text: Soldier Grimes

Avatar size: May I have them in two different size? If so:
150 by 150  &  140 by 170


----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> May I request a set? I've recently begun my love for the movie again and will probably have millions of sets lol
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...





I'll see what i can do! 


*~ H O U S E K E E P I N G ~*

_
~Kek~ - Cam._

_~Alex.~ - Cam_

_~Emma Bradley~ - Alex._

​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2010)

Give me a time set 

I might be able to do it better


----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2010)

sig : 0 :07 - 0 :13

ava :  0 :55 - 0 :59


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 31, 2010)

Set for Alex please.  (These are the last requests I'm making for a month or so, because I have a lot of avies)



Senior
Dotted.
Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alex_


----------



## Yosha (Jan 31, 2010)

I want a gif as a sig but I want it to be 16 seconds...is that not possible at all? Either way  and whatever you can make the limit. (and looks right/good) from :06 - :22

thanks


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Darth. And sorry for the confusion. ^^;


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2010)

16 seconds isn't possible. File size would be too big. At least 10 seconds or lower. 

And it's no problem Kek :3


----------



## Yosha (Jan 31, 2010)

the most 10 seconds you mean? lol just fucking around, just do from 12 to 22.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2010)

That I can do

Also turn your sig off


----------



## runsakurarun (Jan 31, 2010)

can u resize to 150x150 avy
no graphics w/ black border pls.
thanks in advance


----------



## Alex. (Feb 1, 2010)

*~ H O U S E K E E P I N G ~*

_~Emma Bradley~ - Alex._

_~Masa_Def~ - Cam
_

_~Apple_Chan~ -Alex._
_
~ronsakura1~ - Alex.
_​


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 1, 2010)

Request, please !



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Time: 02:42 - 02:45
Other: rounded border

*Signature*
Size: 300x200 (if it is too big, then you can adjust to whatever it can let you)
Time: 03:53 - 03:59
Other: rounded border

I will give rep and credit !


----------



## Alex. (Feb 1, 2010)

*~ H O U S E K E E P I N G ~*

_~Emma Bradley~ - Alex._

_~Masa_Def~ - Cam
_
_~Apple_Chan~ -Alex._
_
~ronsakura1~ - Alex._

_~Fruits_Basket_Fan~ - Cam_
​


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 1, 2010)

Yatterman Sig/Avi request please

Signature:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Can you also get rid of the text at the bottom right corner please
You can resize as necessary, but please keep all characters in it.




Avatar:

*Spoiler*: __ 




150x150 (or smaller if necessary). If possible, please keep both characters.

If the above pic isn't good for stock in the avatar, then use this one if possible:




Thank you very much! Will give rep and credit!


----------



## Alex. (Feb 1, 2010)

would you like to take that request cam? until you say *yes* i'm going to assign it to you. 

*~ H O U S E K E E P I N G ~*

_~Emma Bradley~ - Alex._

_~Masa_Def~ - Cam
_
_~Apple_Chan~ -Alex._
_
~ronsakura1~ - Alex._

_~Fruits_Basket_Fan~ - Cam_

_~MrRoastDuck~ - Cam_
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2010)

Sure, I'll probably do it tomorrow after I get off from my shift at work, if I don't decide to do it now


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 1, 2010)

You didn't do it ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2010)

You didn't say 

But I'll do it


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 2, 2010)

I did lol. I said I'll rep again lol


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

For Nihilus.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll make some of them or all tomorrow night...sorry for the wait...got some things to sort out first.

*~ H O U S E K E E P I N G ~*

_~Emma Bradley~ - Alex._

_~Masa_Def~ - Cam
_
_~Apple_Chan~ -Alex._
_
~ronsakura1~ - Alex._

_~Fruits_Basket_Fan~ - Cam_

_~MrRoastDuck~ - Cam_
_
Jotaro Kujo - Cam_
​


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 4, 2010)

For Nihilus:

could you make an avatar (150x150) out of this:


just add something or the other so it isn't blank behind it if possible, please

and a sig (whatever size suits you) out of this?



:33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll be getting some of these done today. Some I already have finished. 




*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 



 Already had one made from last year 





Credit, rep if you want.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 5, 2010)

ava - bottom 

sig - top

thanks darth,


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2010)

Why am I in such high demand 

Sure, I'll take it :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fruits Basket Fan_ 



Rounded borders aren't my thing, sorry 


*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: _MrRoastDuck_ 













Found better stock to work with

Lucaniel and Morphine are next. And Morphine, any other stock to work with? something of good quality? From what you gave me, there's not much to work with, unless you just want them cropped and resized only. 

For the rest of you, credit, rep if you want.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 5, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Fruits Basket Fan_
> 
> 
> 
> Rounded borders aren't my thing, sorry



That is okay.....thanks a lot !


----------



## Morphine (Feb 6, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And Morphine, any other stock to work with? something of good quality? From what you gave me, there's not much to work with, unless you just want them cropped and resized only.
> 
> For the rest of you, credit, rep if you want.



yeah, that's my idea  I just want the bottom 150 x 150 and white border, pretty simple, no effects or anything.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll be doing my requests today. Sorry for the long wait..I've been out of town.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 









*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 











! _*rep&cred*_ !​


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 7, 2010)

^ Ah, thanks Alex.  love it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 7, 2010)

Alex. said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_



IT'S PERFECT! I will rep and credit! 

Thanks, I love it so much


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 8, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'll be getting some of these done today. Some I already have finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks            DN.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 8, 2010)

avater



 sig


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2010)

Heavenly King said:


> avater
> 
> 
> 
> sig



kk. will do that.


----------



## Elle (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a fairly complex [and epic] request and have heard you guys may be up to the challenge XD.  This is for a matching set for me and LightningElemental.  We would both rep and cred.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ava would be made from this vid [beginning around 12 secs] and would love to have our username [static] on each ava as well.

_*ERROR:* If you can see this, then  is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 

For the sig - would like this pic to be the base:


*Spoiler*: __ 







and in the white area (under the text) a few seconds [22s - 28s realize it might have to be cut shorter for size limitation] .gif from this vid ~ 

_*ERROR:* If you can see this, then  is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 

and any complementary cool sig effects you think would look amazing 




Would either of you be able to create this for us?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2010)

Could you give me a more accurate time set for the avatar?


----------



## Elle (Feb 8, 2010)

12-14s or 2:25-37s [like both sequences but don't know which will turn out better] or so.   It's hard to know what the exact time frame is without seeing the clip on repeat.  I trust you'll make a good call on that XD.

btw - sorry for the Youtube vid errors in my previous post - I copied and pasted from a PM I'd made and it didn't transition right but the links appear to still work.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2010)

Methinks I have something in mind hurr


----------



## Elle (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds promising - looking forward to seeing what you come up with .


----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Heavenly King_ 








*rep and cred.*​


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 11, 2010)

Got a request for Alex.



Colored 150x200 ava of Scar in the top panel, plox. No other special effects really needed, but a simple border might be cool.

And a 170x170 profile pic(colored as well), of Scar in the lower left hand panel. And if you could edit it with a bubble that says, "The Right hand of Destruction".


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2010)

Sure sure i'll do both.


----------



## Kairi (Feb 12, 2010)

Request for either camdenpop or arex, i dun care :33


I'd like just a avatar. Variations please, I'll probably use them all. 
Senior size; 150x150
No Text
Love you two, I realized I could have posted on your profile but I wants to wait, that'd be unfair


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2010)

; 


​


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 12, 2010)

Alex. said:


> ;
> 
> 
> ​



Oh my god, that was fast and it is perfect. Thank you 

Cant use the Avatar yet because I lost a bet and have to wear this one (will wear avi definetly on VD) so dont be mad


----------



## Mikecia (Feb 12, 2010)

May I have a transparent Junior set please (additional design welcome). Also if possible can my name be on the avatar?


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Oh my god, that was fast and it is perfect. Thank you
> 
> Cant use the Avatar yet because I lost a bet and have to wear this one (will wear avi definetly on VD) so dont be mad



no worries. glad you liked the outcome. 




 ; 


I tried to do the profile pic but the stock wasn't the best quality and it didn't look that good. If you can give me another stock i'll gladly do the profile pic as well.​


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2010)

Mikecia said:


> May I have a transparent Junior set please (additional design welcome). Aslo if passible can my name be on the avatar?




​


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 12, 2010)

Alex. said:


> no worries. glad you liked the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good. I don't have another stock for the profile atm, but i'll drop by if something pops up.

Thanks.


----------



## valerian (Feb 12, 2010)

Avatar please.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 13, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar please.




 ;  ;


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

senior set request



go to town


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Request for either camdenpop or arex, i dun care :33
> 
> 
> I'd like just a avatar. Variations please, I'll probably use them all.
> ...



Be doing this.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 14, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> senior set request
> 
> 
> 
> go to town



ok i'm on it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuu <3


----------



## krome (Feb 14, 2010)

of the middle panel and  please.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 15, 2010)

krome said:


> of the middle panel and  please.



kk will do it later on tonight.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2010)

:28 - :30, basically the zooming in scene.

Avatar only, senior size.


----------



## Koi (Feb 15, 2010)

Sig please!


Size: 300x200 (I think?  Regular gif size, really. )
Time: 02:47 - 02:58 (the boy with the osprey behind his shoulders, but I dunno how long you can make gifs, so if you could fit in like a few seconds of the next shot that would be neato if possible, but if not it's totally fine. )
Other: Regular black/white border, fade at the end?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Request for either camdenpop or arex, i dun care :33
> 
> 
> I'd like just a avatar. Variations please, I'll probably use them all.
> ...





Stroev said:


> :28 - :30, basically the zooming in scene.
> 
> Avatar only, senior size.





Koi said:


> Sig please!
> 
> 
> Size: 300x200 (I think?  Regular gif size, really. )
> ...



Doing these tomorrow since I'm back into the groove


----------



## Alex. (Feb 16, 2010)

*krome*




*rep&cred.*​


----------



## Morphine (Feb 16, 2010)

you'll be doing my request soon too won't you Darth?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2010)

Of course, just let me get my bearings


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Request for either camdenpop or arex, i dun care :33
> 
> 
> I'd like just a avatar. Variations please, I'll probably use them all.
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2010)

Morphine said:


> ava - bottom
> 
> sig - top
> 
> thanks darth,


----------



## krome (Feb 16, 2010)

@ Alex.  - Thanks.  Will rep when I can.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 16, 2010)

dropping this request



Lucaniel said:


> For Nihilus:
> 
> could you make an avatar (150x150) out of this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 18, 2010)

Stroev said:


> :28 - :30, basically the zooming in scene.
> 
> Avatar only, senior size.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 19, 2010)

Elle said:


> I have a fairly complex [and epic] request and have heard you guys may be up to the challenge XD.  This is for a matching set for me and LightningElemental.  We would both rep and cred.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Elle said:


> 12-14s or 2:25-37s [like both sequences but don't know which will turn out better] or so.   It's hard to know what the exact time frame is without seeing the clip on repeat.  I trust you'll make a good call on that XD.
> 
> btw - sorry for the Youtube vid errors in my previous post - I copied and pasted from a PM I'd made and it didn't transition right but the links appear to still work.



Since I've presumably caught up, this is next.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> dropping this request



i will do yours.

 ;


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 20, 2010)

For Alex 



I need this colored and turned into a sig. Rounded, no border, anything else is up to you.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2010)

ok i'll see what i can do.


----------



## valerian (Feb 20, 2010)

^^ Might want to get some references for that.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2010)

my my good thing you were here.  

yeah that would help...since i don't want to search for them myself.


----------



## valerian (Feb 20, 2010)

No problem. 


Also, could you make me a avy out of this please? :33 Thanks.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2010)

kk will do it later on.


I'm able to do gifs now as well...i think.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 20, 2010)

Nihilus, mah boi! I need your help.

Could you make me a Senior Size avy GIF of 4:25 - 4:27. Just Lil Wayne. Thanks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDuRoPIOBjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> Also, could you make me a avy out of this please? :33 Thanks.







Lance Vance said:


> Nihilus, mah boi! I need your help.
> 
> Could you make me a Senior Size avy GIF of 4:25 - 4:27. Just Lil Wayne. Thanks.
> 
> ...






cam can do it too...just wanted to try and see what comes out.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 20, 2010)

I like it, but the proportions seems off. Is it possible to remove the black stripes on top and below? Could add a standard border as well, please?

Thanks, I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2010)

tried that...it looked way to stretched...gonna try again and if i can't do it i'll just let cam do it since he's better at gifs.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 20, 2010)

That's cool.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah, that's what I'm talking about, will rep again as soon as I spread.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 20, 2010)

Set request:



I want the text to be removed and a pretty background to be added with pink and red effects also. I would like it bordered too.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Alex. (Feb 21, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Set request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 21, 2010)

^I love it! I'll have to rep you later though... Used too much rep   Sorry, will definitely try again tonight!!!


----------



## Alex. (Feb 21, 2010)

ok..doesn't matter when you do it as long as you're going to rep.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Alexx~ Can I have a Gif please .


Type: sig
Time: 2:18 - 2:28
Size: H: 180 W: 250
Border: Rounded if possible, if not then Black & White <3


Thanks


----------



## Alex. (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Alexx~ Can I have a Gif please .
> 
> 
> Type: sig
> ...




kk...i can't do rounded borders..i tried and failed at it.  so you're getting b&w border.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry to be a total bitch, but you know the ending where he has his knife? Would you be able to add where he hold its up to his face?


----------



## Alex. (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you pek


----------



## Niji Ai (Feb 22, 2010)

Id like a gif. 
You didnt specify the time limit, so is about 8 seconds ok?
Type: sig

Time: 1:50- 1:58
Can you do borders? If so, just a solid black border.
Thanks~


----------



## Alex. (Feb 23, 2010)

If you don't like it Darth can make you a better version.


----------



## Niji Ai (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you its georgous.


----------



## krome (Feb 23, 2010)

please.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2010)

^ Ok I'll do it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 24, 2010)

We won't be taking anymore requests at the time being till we get finished with what we already have. So if you still want to request it, then come back after we get finished with what's on our list, thanks. :]


----------



## Alex. (Feb 25, 2010)

I am still taking requests, so please post if you want to.​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 25, 2010)

ok thank 


trans set and do u think u can color it? if not its ok just have an color effect then

sig have a cute effect, avatar focus on sakura with an thin red border met 2 avatars one with background  one with out

have itsmylife on the sig please

junior but make the sig abit big just not over the limit 

*stock *


----------



## Alex. (Feb 25, 2010)

*krome*

 ; 



*| rep&cred |*
​


----------



## krome (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 28, 2010)

, 


​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 28, 2010)

ohh my god thank u pek


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 4, 2010)

May I please have a 
500x400 pic of this 

I would like to see Ichigo and the bottle of detergent, as well as the title. I'm not very picky on borders or colors.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 4, 2010)

Can you just put a border on it and resize it to 150x200 for meh Alex? I'll rep once I get it reversed again, but i'll give you credit right away.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 4, 2010)

sure mate. 

will do both requests sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 4, 2010)

First request here


One 150x150 and one 150x200
Dotted, rounded and one without please

Alex


----------



## Alex. (Mar 4, 2010)

ok i'll do your as well.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 7, 2010)

*Aldo Raine *



*Atlantic Storm*

 ;  ; 

i'll make the 150x150 ones later on.​


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 7, 2010)

^ Thanks man


----------



## Tegami (Mar 9, 2010)

Coloring request.
Stock:
The same size please.
Extra: could you let the sky's color turquoise, her skin pale and her hair black with turquoise shade.
And um, can you pm it to me, pwease. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

I was wondering, do you make small advertising banners? I won a contest and need a banner to advertise my forum. Would you be able to make one? Or do you only do sets?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 10, 2010)

150x150 1:04 - 1:06 gif avatar 
1:48 - 1:50 gif sig(whatever is the best size)

Seriously some wacky Ruskies(most likely)


Try here if video not working.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 11, 2010)

Vampire Freak said:


> Coloring request.
> Stock:
> The same size please.
> Extra: could you let the sky's color turquoise, her skin pale and her hair black with turquoise shade.
> ...



could you please submit a better stock? if not i'm sorry, I won't be able to do your request.



Emma Bradley said:


> I was wondering, do you make small advertising banners? I won a contest and need a banner to advertise my forum. Would you be able to make one? Or do you only do sets?



i could try to. just provide the stock or whatever you want to and i'll see what i can do.



Stroev said:


> 150x150 1:04 - 1:06 gif avatar
> 1:48 - 1:50 gif sig(whatever is the best size)
> 
> Seriously some wacky Ruskies(most likely)
> ...




sure mate, will do.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 11, 2010)

- Start at the 2:36 mark, *after* he spins, and right when he's about to begin his move.

- I would like it to end at the 2:46 mark where he places his right hand on his hip.

I'm not familiar with sizes, but I would like it big enough to go into my sig. Borders? Not necessary. If you think it'd look better, then I'm all for it.

Thank you.


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi

Request: Sig
Stock: 
Round Edges
Can you get rid of the paramore.net ^_^' lol also the quality sucks sorry >.< maybe you could work your magic I dunno.
Text: You Are The Only Exception
Apart from that anything goes.. thanks <3


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 11, 2010)

Alex. said:


> i could try to. just provide the stock or whatever you want to and i'll see what i can do.


Sweet! 

Okay, the stock contains two very small and simple sprites. The banner doesn't have to be super mega gorgeous. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock: . The banner will have to have those and they can be placed away from each other or anywhere you wish...but if you can't do it, I understand.
Text: World of Ruin
Smaller text: "A forum dedicated to Final Fantasy VI"
Sizes: if it's possible, may I have to different sizes?
400px ? 80px and 350px ? 19px?

If not, than this: "350px ? 19px" 

If you'd like to know a theme template,  of colours and such. But you can do whatever you want ^.^


----------



## Elle (Mar 12, 2010)

Darth Nihilus ~ Unless you've already started working on it, I'm withdrawing my .gif set request.  I've figured out the technical aspects and will create it myself.  If you have started it and would like to finish it, that's fine too XD.  Please let me know.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 15, 2010)

If you're going to request here, then don't make the same request at another shop, thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 15, 2010)

Elle said:


> Darth Nihilus ~ Unless you've already started working on it, I'm withdrawing my .gif set request.  I've figured out the technical aspects and will create it myself.  If you have started it and would like to finish it, that's fine too XD.  Please let me know.



Pretty much the former, sorry. Things are getting in my way of work XI


----------



## Alex. (Mar 17, 2010)

Divinstrosity said:


> - Start at the 2:36 mark, *after* he spins, and right when he's about to begin his move.
> 
> - I would like it to end at the 2:46 mark where he places his right hand on his hip.
> 
> ...





Hazelnut said:


> Hi
> 
> Request: Sig
> Stock:
> ...





Emma Bradley said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Okay, the stock contains two very small and simple sprites. The banner doesn't have to be super mega gorgeous.
> 
> ...



Ok imma do all of these. ;3


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 17, 2010)

*Request for Darth Nilius*



I trust your judgement


----------



## Bones (Mar 17, 2010)

*Request for Atlantic Storm*

Request a Manga colouring for
 and


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 18, 2010)

Request for Alex. (I can rep ya this time!)



150x200 ava of Law in the middle panel. Colored maybe, but i'll let you handle it how you want.

There's op spoilers of the latest chapters in the pic btw.


----------



## Muah (Mar 27, 2010)

Make me a set bitch


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2010)

Since I have some actual time off from work 

I might do them today, or sometime later 



Muah said:


> Make me a set bitch




Also, you'll have to request something else for me to work with. I'm not buying that stock just so I can make a set for you, quite. Aside from that, it's low quality.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 28, 2010)

Muah said:


> Make me a set bitch



you don't have to buy it cam. 

still that doesn't change the fact that the stock is low quality and hideous as hell.


*ALSO*

I do not make GIFs anymore so DN will take care of that from now on.

 ;  ;


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 28, 2010)

Alex. said:


> you don't have to buy it cam.
> 
> still that doesn't change the fact that the stock is low quality and hideous as hell.
> 
> ...



Thankyou <3 I love it xD


----------



## Muah (Mar 28, 2010)

Avy: 

Sig:

Avy preferably transparent.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 28, 2010)

krome said:


> please. Do whatever you want with it.



ok will do.


----------



## krome (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks a bunch. I changed the stock a bit, btw.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 28, 2010)

perfect.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 28, 2010)

Alex. said:


> you don't have to buy it cam.
> 
> still that doesn't change the fact that the stock is low quality and hideous as hell.
> 
> ...



Looks great. Reps inc.


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 28, 2010)

*For Alex.*

Could i get a Sig of Daz Bones and Zorro in the center panel please colored and maybe a rounded boarder with the two square corners..lol sorry i dont know the name :sweat


*Spoiler*: __ 



URL=http://img37.imageshack.us/i/one20piece2020195202008.jpg/][/URL]


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 4, 2010)

Gif avy please

Link: 

Time: 0:08 to 0:11(Just naruto moving his hands.)

Border: Thin black

Rep and credit thanks


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry for the DP but is the shop dead?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll be doing the requests tomorrow. After this, it'll be awhile before I take anymore requests. Methinks I might close the shop up.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 11, 2010)

That might me a good idea.

We should close it until we get back in the mood of doing stuff !


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh ok thanks for the info.


----------



## Alex. (May 30, 2010)

​*
We're now open again.

It's just me for now since I don't know if Cam is interested in doing this anymore, it would be awesome to have him back as well though.

You can start requesting again if you please. :3​*


----------



## Aggressor (May 30, 2010)

Worker- Alex
Type of request- Set and manga colouring
Stock- Signature | Avatar


----------



## Alex. (May 31, 2010)

*Hope you like it.
*

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 








*rep&cred;*​


----------



## valerian (May 31, 2010)

avatar please :33


----------



## Aggressor (May 31, 2010)

Alex. said:


> *Hope you like it.
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor_
> ...



Thanks it looks fucking awesome, rep coming. Should use now or later.


----------



## RockpiRate (May 31, 2010)

hi.. could u please make for me a colored manga set. 
Avatar :  
of Hitsugaya
Sig : 
Again of Hitsugaya of the middle top
have fun


----------



## Alex. (Jun 2, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo *


*Spoiler*: __ 



; 

 ;​



*rep&cred;*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2010)

150 x 150 avatar please


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> 150 x 150 avatar please





Jotaro Kujo said:


> avatar please :33



No point in making requests when you have already requests pending at another shop, quite.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2010)

before you judge Mich is ONLY doing the first image that i gave the second was a backup just in case.

but the first image is working soo hes not doing this pic

set 

 make it look awesome 

both size for avys 

squared whatever border


----------



## Alex. (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 



 ; 








*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 



 ;  ; 


*
rep&cred;​*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 2, 2010)

Signature and Avy Request Plz.


Please make avy senior size.  You can do w/e u like with this just make it creative and I like the black and white scheme.  

Thanks


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 



 ;  ; 




They look great thank you very much.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> before you judge Mich is ONLY doing the first image that i gave the second was a backup just in case.
> 
> but the first image is working soo hes not doing this pic
> 
> ...





Audible Phonetics said:


> Signature and Avy Request Plz.
> 
> 
> Please make avy senior size.  You can do w/e u like with this just make it creative and I like the black and white scheme.
> ...




will do these later on today. :3


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 3, 2010)

Alex. said:


> *Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_
> 
> 
> 
> ;



damn..so good..exactly as i wanted 10ks


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 3, 2010)

Avatar: 
Size: 150 x 200, 150 x 150
Effects: Anything.
Border: Anything.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Itsmylife_ 













*Spoiler*: _Audible Phonetics_ 











*Spoiler*: _Koroshi_ 




 ; 

 ; 



*
rep&cred;*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2010)

150 x 150 avatar please :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2010)

Alex. said:


> *Spoiler*: _Itsmylife_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh man its awesome thanks :33


----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2010)

*Champagne Supernova*

 ;  ; 

*
rep&cred;*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks mate.

i try my best.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2010)

Updated the first page with new examples of my work and updated the rules a bit as well.

I've also added a request template which I would be extra happy if you guys used. People that don't use it will have their request ignored.

Have fun requesting ! ​


----------



## Sunako (Jun 6, 2010)

*~** Stock *- 
*~* *Request* - Banner
*~* *Effects *- Whatever you want
*~ **Border* -  Surprise me?
*~* *Text *- "These 2 Are Hawt Smex"
            "SakuKarin FC"


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 6, 2010)

Alex. Do You Use Photoshop Or Gimp ?


----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2010)

Sunako said:


> *~** Stock *-
> *~* *Request* - Banner
> *~* *Effects *- Whatever you want
> *~ **Border* -  Surprise me?
> ...



ok i'm on it.



EpicRocklee said:


> Alex. Do You Use Photoshop Or Gimp ?



Photoshop CS3. :3

reposting this so everybody can see : 



Alex. said:


> Updated the first page with new examples of my work and updated the rules a bit as well.
> 
> I've also added a request template which I would be extra happy if you guys used. People that don't use it will have their request ignored.
> 
> Have fun requesting ! ​


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 6, 2010)

> Photoshop CS3. :3



Ima going to crack Photoshop Right now . xD

Anyway .. If u had more posts, i would request some things .. There Really Nice !


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 6, 2010)

( Delete This Post If This Is Spam )

I Just Cracked Photoshop C4 xD now im gonna watch some Tutorials ..


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 6, 2010)

Avatar
150x200 size
Dotted border
Effects is up to you

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunako said:


> *~** Stock *-
> *~* *Request* - Banner
> *~* *Effects *- Whatever you want
> *~ **Border* -  Surprise me?
> ...





Atlantic Storm said:


> Avatar
> 150x200 size
> Dotted border
> Effects is up to you
> ...



will be doing these tomorrow.


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2010)

~ Stock - 
~ Request - avatar 
~ Effects - whatever looks best
~ Border - whatever looks best
~ Text - Hohenheim


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 7, 2010)

The shop is open again? 

Well, you probably weren't doing it, but I would like to say you don't have to do my request, its fine ^.^

I wish you guys good luck with people's requests


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2010)

^ 

repost it and i'll do it !


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay, I will 

Lemme find my post ^.^

EDIT:
Okay, the stock contains two very small and simple sprites. The banner doesn't have to be super mega gorgeous. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock: . The banner will have to have those and they can be placed away from each other or anywhere you wish...but if you can't do it, I understand.
Text: World of Ruin
Smaller text: "A forum dedicated to Final Fantasy VI"
Sizes: if it's possible, may I have to different sizes?
400px ? 80px and 350px ? 19px?

If not, than this: "350px ? 19px" 

If you'd like to know a theme template,  of colours and such. But you can do whatever you want ^.^




Thanks Alex, but if you can't do it, I'll understand. 
I still owe this thread something good for the mcawesome set I got last time


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2010)

_hope you like .  rep&cred;_​


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2010)

*Sunako 
*Atlantic Storm 
*Jotaro Kujo 
*Krome ​


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2010)

Alex. said:


> _hope you like .  rep&cred;_​



Its so freakin' awesome! Thanks so much, Alex! 
pek

Rep&Credit of course


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2010)

For max size avatar, the head of the top mecha(GaoGaiGar).


The whole body, but is it possible to make the background a certain color? If so, can you make it green, and add any effects you're capable of. Notably a sweet border.

Thanks, and glad to have you folks back


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2010)

alex :33 set please :33


~ Stock -

~ Request -, set but only have the red head and brown hair girl for the sig 
avy senior size on the red pink haired girl :33 

for sig 315w and 460h 
~ Effects - make it really pretty :33 and very pretty effects also could u make a mirror effects  on the the guitar part of each girl in the sig and with abit of both of their hands. vertical sig
~ Border - dotted white borders
~ Text -" These instruments and our music are the key to our connection" 


thanks


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2010)

Stock 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Request: Set, I just want the guy, Blaire, when he first turn the right panel of the page and when he is doing the pumpkin canon.
Effect: Your choice, i like all your designs and effects sooo yeah do as you please
Border: Also whatever looks best
Text: "I'm a seducer not someone who get seduce,even as a tom"


----------



## Alex. (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry guys but it'll be a while longer before i get to do your requests. 

My internet's been acting up these past couple of days and i'm leaving to my hometown today where I don't have PS. 

 will make all of the requests when i come back.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 



 ; 







*Spoiler*: _Stroev_ 









*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 









_*
rep&cred;*_

sorry for the long wait guys, hope it was worth it. :I
​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2010)

omg i love it will wear soon xD


----------



## Muah (Jul 1, 2010)

I'll be back with some Usopp stock so you can make me a fc banner.


----------



## Muah (Jul 1, 2010)

Banner for Usopp FC plz.


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks it looks great pek


----------



## Stroev (Jul 1, 2010)

I will be using this is the future(only plan to wear this a bit longer).


----------



## Alex. (Jul 1, 2010)

Muah said:


> Banner for Usopp FC plz.



i'm going to have to ask you to submit a better quality stock or else i won't do your request.

thank you.


----------



## Muah (Jul 2, 2010)

Same request.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 2, 2010)

*rep&cred;*


also i'd appreciate if next time you'll *use the request skeleton* that can be found *in the OP*.​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 2, 2010)

Stock - 
Request - Avatar
Effects - Your choice
Border - Like 

If the stock isn't good enough i can find a better quality.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 2, 2010)

*Champagne Supernova
*
 ;  ; 

*rep&cred;*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks great.

I can't rep you though cause i'm sealed for 2 weeks


----------



## Alex. (Jul 4, 2010)

*Starting now manga colourings will not be a part of what we do. I might get back to doing it in the future, but until then you'll have to go to other shops to get those type of request done. *​


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 4, 2010)

~ Stock


----------



## Alex. (Jul 5, 2010)

hope you like it.


*Spoiler*: __ 











*rep&cred;*​


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 5, 2010)

Alex. said:


> hope you like it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks bro, looks great. Will wear soon.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2010)

can i request 2 avatars ?

if soo 

size: senior 

border: dotted white borders 

text ne

stocks:


----------



## Alex. (Jul 5, 2010)

ok will do.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 9, 2010)

*Kazehana*

 ; 

rep&cred ;
​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 9, 2010)

ummm can you zoom on the guy please like just his shoulders to his face 


the other one is nice....


----------



## Morphine (Jul 9, 2010)

~* Stock* -  // 
~ *Request* - set
~ *Effects* - up to the artist
~ *Border* -  up to the artist
~ *Text* - no

requesting Alex.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 29, 2010)

Big bump 

Request: Avatar
Stock : 
Size: Senior
Effects: Your choice
Border : Dotted
Text: Saiyan Elite


----------



## Alex. (Jul 29, 2010)

I won't be able to do your requests until the 7th of september guys since I'm PSless untill then. 

I'm gonna talk to Cam about him taking your requests. 

I apologize for not posting this earlier. 

See you in september.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2010)

That'll be pending on if I'm able to get back into the set making. So we'll just have to wait and see how it plays out from here on.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 20, 2010)

*! I AM TAKING REQUESTS AGAIN ! *

BUT for the time being I can only do borderless or  sets. 

~ Have fun requesting. Don't forget about the request skeleton ! ~​


----------



## Morphine (Aug 20, 2010)

will you take my request?

your kind of border is fine


----------



## Alex. (Aug 20, 2010)

yes of course. :3

will have it done by monday.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 20, 2010)

thank you in advance, rep now


----------



## Z (Aug 21, 2010)

~ Stock - 
~ Request - Senior sized set, avatar of Darth Vader (guy in black helmet)
~ Effects - Do your thing
~ Border - Whatever you can do
~ Text - "Embrace the Dark Side"

Please don't include the text in the stock btw 

Request for Alex or Nihilus


----------



## Taylor (Aug 23, 2010)

Set please 
Stock 
Request - Junior
Also, can you flip the bottom half of the picture the right way round and kinda combine them together if you know what i mean. ( Make the cig out of that please.) And can you make avy's out of both Naruto and Sasuke. Much appreciated. 
Effects - Make it looks sexy
Border - Which ever, dont mind
Text - Somewhere in small letters input my name 'Aye' into the cig, not the avatar though.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alex. (Aug 23, 2010)

*Z*


​

Gloria I couldn't open the stocks  so I would appreciate it if you provided me with some new ones. :3


----------



## Morphine (Aug 23, 2010)

No Problem

 - ava

sig - 

<33


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello!~ 

I wanna ask for a set please 

Stock:


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 24, 2010)

Is anyone there?


----------



## Alex. (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll be making them tomorrow, just be patient. :3


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Aug 24, 2010)

Alex. said:


> I'll be making them tomorrow, just be patient. :3



Oh thank you so much 
I'm patient lol


----------



## Taylor (Aug 27, 2010)

Still making them, it's been ages.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 27, 2010)

;A; Been busy this past couple of days but I'm gonna make them today for sure !


----------



## Taylor (Aug 27, 2010)

Alex. said:


> ;A; Been busy this past couple of days but I'm gonna make them today for sure !



Oh, okay  But since you haven't started, I changed the stock. Everything else is the same.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 29, 2010)

Alex. said:


> ;A; Been busy this past couple of days but I'm gonna make them today for sure !



Lol what happend with today


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Sep 8, 2010)

Alex are you still making my set?


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Sep 10, 2010)

If you can't make it, just say it, I'll ask someone else...


----------



## Ito (Sep 11, 2010)

BadassKunoichi said:


> If you can't make it, just say it, I'll ask someone else...



I'd just move on.


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Sep 11, 2010)

Ito said:


> I'd just move on.



I already did...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 23, 2011)

Should I? Should I honestly get back into this?


----------



## Z (Feb 23, 2011)

DO          IT


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 15, 2011)

*Guess who's back*



Mein square is back open for business. So request away


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2011)

Stock:
Effects: dark theme
Borders:dotted white borders
Text:" we are all going down this road to hell" 

size avy 150x200 and 170x220 on the third and forth girl
size sig horizontal


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 15, 2011)

*Current Requests*

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -* 

- _*Kagura*_
Also, to be specific, when you request, be sure to use a request skeleton like this

*Stock:
Effects:
Borders:
Text:*

etc, just so I can get the gist of what you want in your request. That goes for everyone.


----------



## Z (Mar 16, 2011)

*Avatar: *
*Signature: *
*Effects: *Your choice
*Borders:* Like my current avatar


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -* 

- _*Kagura*_
_-* Z *_


----------



## Sine (Mar 18, 2011)

set request 
effects up to you

avatar
stock:
size: 150x150
border: black line, white inside

sig
stock: 
size: 500x400
border: black line, white inside
text: "My new dream"  white text


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 18, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -
**- Z *
*- Kagura *
*- Darth Sidious *
*- Shiner *​


----------



## Alien (Mar 18, 2011)

Never realized you had a shop. Your sets are often fuckwin.

Avatar stock - 
Size - 150x200
Effects - Your choice
Borders - everything except rounded is fine by me
Note - Focus on the face 

no sig

Let's see what you can do


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 18, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -
**- Z *
*- Kagura *
*- Darth Sidious *
*- Shiner
 - Alien 
*​



Now that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm going to get started on some of the requests tonight, so if you have any edits that you want to make before I get started, now is the time


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2011)

~ Stock - 
~ Request - set
~ Effects - whatever looks good, just don't overdo it. 
~ Border - anything but rounded.

Could I get seperate avies of the two guys in the center.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2011)

*
- H O U S E K E E P I N G -
**- Z *
*- Kagura *
*- Darth Sidious *
*- Shiner
 - Valerian
*​


----------



## Alien (Mar 20, 2011)

Epic shit is epic

Will rep in a bit since i'm 24'd at the moment


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2011)

Request for DN.  

~ Stock -  or 
~ Request - Set
~ Effects - Whatever you feel would be best.
~ Border - Whatever you feel would be best
~ Text - None


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2011)

Links aren't working for me


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry about that.  

They are working now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_*- Z *
*- Kagura *
*- Darth Sidious *
*- Shiner*
*  - Valerian*
*- Eternal Fail*_​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_*- Z *_
_ *- Kagura *_
_ *- Darth Sidious *_
_ *- Shiner*_
_ *  - Valerian*_


*Spoiler*: _Eternal Fail_ 









​


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2011)

They are incredible.  

Thank you!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 21, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_*- Z *_
_ *- Kagura *_
_ *- Darth Sidious *_
_ *- Shiner*_


*Spoiler*: _Valerian_


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, it looks great. Though could you zoom the sig out so you can see the other characters?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 21, 2011)

Not really, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to make it out as it is now, sorry


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 21, 2011)

Stock - 
Request - Set
Effects - Your choice
Border - Like


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 21, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_ *- Kagura *_
_ *- Darth Sidious *_
_ *- Shiner*_



*Spoiler*: _Z_ 







​


----------



## Alien (Mar 22, 2011)

Nihilus 

two avatars please

Avatar stocks -  &  
Size - 150x200
Effects - Your choice
Borders - everything except rounded is fine by me

My e-penis is ready


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_ *- Kagura *_
_ *- Darth Sidious *__*
- Shiner
 - Alien 
*_​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_ *- Kagura *__*
- Shiner
 - Alien *_


*Spoiler*: _Darth Sidious_ 









​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 22, 2011)

Epic set is epic

Rep and cred incoming


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 22, 2011)

Darth, I notice you do requests with the awesome stock first.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2011)

DON'T JUDGE ME


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 22, 2011)

set
senior
stock-
effects whatever u like

thanks-


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_ *- Kagura *__*
- Shiner
 - Alien 
- Nova 
*_​


----------



## Master (Mar 23, 2011)

A set out of this
Do whatever you want 
No text

For DN


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_ *- Kagura *_
_* - Shiner*_
_*  - Alien *_
_* - Nova
- Getsuga 
*_​


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 23, 2011)

here's the avater the left pic



sig


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2011)

Request for DN.  

~ Stock - 
~ Request - Set
~ Effects - Whatever you feel would be best.
~ Border - Whatever you feel would be best
~ Text - None

Note:  I would also appreciate it if you could make a 150x200 version of the avatar along with a 150x150 version.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_ *- Kagura *_
_* - Shiner*_
_*  - Alien *_
_* - Nova
- Getsuga
- Heavenly King
- Eternal Fail

*_*NO MORE REQUESTS*_*
*_​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_ *- Kagura *_
_*  - Alien *_
_* - Nova
- Getsuga
- Heavenly King
- Eternal Fail

*_*NO MORE REQUESTS*


*Spoiler*: _Shiner_ 









I did the best I could with it, and I felt that adding text to it would ruin it 

So as of now, as a reminder for any others who want to request here, I don't do text. ​


----------



## Sine (Mar 24, 2011)

It looks brilliant Darth. Thank you so


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_ *- Kagura *_
_*  - Alien *_
_* - Getsuga*_
_* - Heavenly King*_
_* - Eternal Fail*_


*Spoiler*: _Nova_ 









​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks very much darth


----------



## Gecka (Mar 29, 2011)

150 by 150 avatar only

no curved edges, and a few samples of effects that you think would look good


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2011)

For those of you who are wanting requests done from me, I'm closing the shop indefinitely, because right now, I'm kind of out of the mix when it comes to taking requests. It has nothing to do with you guys, I just don't feel like taking up any at the moment. So if you still want your requests done when I re-open the thread (whenever that is), just say the word, otherwise, if you don't, I can take your names off of the list.


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm fine with waiting.


----------



## Alien (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll            wait


----------



## Master (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll wait until your done


----------



## Alex. (Mar 31, 2011)

Alien 


Eternal Fail

*Spoiler*: __ 









Getsuga

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thought I'd give it a try. Hope you guys like the outcome. Sorry if they're not what you hoped for. If you don't like them Darth will be back at some point. ;3​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2011)

sory i will wait also


----------



## Alien (Mar 31, 2011)

Aight cool cool

thanks


----------



## Master (Mar 31, 2011)

Alex. said:


> Getsuga
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I was expecting for Darth's work but this one is awesome as well
Thanks 

I will wear it after a day or two, alright?

EDIT : Also please a 125x125 ava


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2011)

Alex. said:


> Eternal Fail
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





This is amazing.

Thank you!


----------



## Alex. (Mar 31, 2011)

Getsuga said:


> I was expecting for Darth's work but this one is awesome as well
> Thanks
> 
> I will wear it after a day or two, alright?
> ...



right, right sorry. 



glad you guys like. ;3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2011)

I just may be back soon

SOON


----------



## Fear (Mar 31, 2011)

*Request: *Avatar
*Size: *Senior with a 150x200 avatar
*Stock:* []
*Effects: *Something like  

Thanks.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 2, 2011)

*Request :* 2 avatars
*1st avy :* 
*2nd avy :* 
*Size :* 150x150


----------



## Alex. (Apr 3, 2011)

Gecka said:


> 150 by 150 avatar only
> 
> no curved edges, and a few samples of effects that you think would look good





Fear said:


> *Request: *Avatar
> *Size: *Senior with a 150x200 avatar
> *Stock:* []
> *Effects: *Something like
> ...





Fritz said:


> *Request :* 2 avatars
> *1st avy :*
> *2nd avy :*
> *Size :* 150x150



will do these as soon as possible. 

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_* - Gecka -
- Fear -
- Fritz -

*_​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

alex 

set 

150x200 and 170x220

dotted white borders

on sig "control 

*Spoiler*: __ 









colorful and not alot of effects


----------



## Alex. (Apr 3, 2011)

FRITZ


KAGURA

*Spoiler*: __ 











*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_* - Gecka -
- Fear -

~ WILL DO THESE TWO TOMORROW ! ~

*_​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2011)

Alex. said:


> FRITZ
> 
> 
> KAGURA
> ...



whoa that was really fast 

i love it colorful and soo cute


----------



## Alex. (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah well...i'm bored and have nothing else to do. ;3

glad you like it !


----------



## Quincy James (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi 
Requesting a set from whoever wants to work on it.

 ☆ stock: 
 ☆ size: senior size avatar, sig 470 width and corresponding height
 ☆ effects: what you want :33
 ☆ borders: rounded 
no text plzu.

Thanks in advance -w-


----------



## Alex. (Apr 3, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_* - Gecka -
- Fear -
- Quincy James

~ WILL DO THESE TOMORROW ! ~

*_​


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 3, 2011)

Alex. said:


> FRITZ



Thank you, I'm 24d right now, so I will rep when I can, and will credit when I use them


----------



## Alex. (Apr 3, 2011)

no problem. you've already repped me today so that's ok.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 4, 2011)

*Request:* Avatar
*Stock: *
*Size: *150 x 200
*Focus: *Shinji (the guy in the yellow/orange shirt)


----------



## Alex. (Apr 4, 2011)

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_* - Gecka -
- Fear -
- Quincy James -
- Atlantic Storm -

~ WILL DO THESE TOMORROW ! ~
~ sorry for the wait ~

*_​


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Request for DN.

*Stock - *
*Request -* set
*Effects - *Lined pattern. Throw on whatever you want, I'm not really picky.
*Border -* Solid two line border.


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 5, 2011)

for Alex

~Stock - 
~ Request - Set
~ Effects - you decide 
~ Border - chose what is best
~ Size - Junior 
~ Other - Avys of both of them. 150x150 & 125x125.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 5, 2011)

^ Not doing requests at the moment, sorry


----------



## Alex. (Apr 5, 2011)

RockpiRate


*Spoiler*: __ 









Quincy James


*Spoiler*: __ 









*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_* - Gecka - DN (when he comes back)
- Fear - DN (when he comes back)
- Greed- DN (when he comes back)
- Atlantic Storm - 

*_​


----------



## Fear (Apr 5, 2011)

Alex, I wouldn't mind you doing it. That's if you're willing to take it.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 5, 2011)

Sure, no problem. ;3 I'll hopefully have it done by tonight or tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 5, 2011)

Alex. said:


> RockpiRate
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Just perfect. Really i'm so glad. Now Itachi an Pein look like exactly like punk fans. ;d Good job.


----------



## Quincy James (Apr 5, 2011)

Alex. said:


> RockpiRate
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lovely stuff, thanks very much  I'll wear it in a day or two. :33


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 7, 2011)

For Alex

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Thin white lined


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 7, 2011)

For Alex; I like the effects on your Hazama Avatar.

Stock: 

Request: A full set, Avatar and Sig. Senior or junior (whichever Im allowed to have). If you could make the black haired boy and the white haired boy as separate avatars, that would be awesome. 

Effects: Same type of Effects used on the Hazama Avatar
Border: Dotted


----------



## Alex. (Apr 8, 2011)

I will do all of the requests tomrrow ! 

Sorry for the wait guys ! I've been really busy with school.

*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*
_* - Gecka - DN (when he comes back)
- Greed- DN (when he comes back)
- Atlantic Storm - 
- Fear -
- Darth Sidious -
- TeenRyu -


*_​


----------



## Alex. (Apr 9, 2011)

Fear


Atlantic Storm


Darth Sidious




Also, TeenRyu your link doesn't seem to work for me !~​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you it looks great


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 9, 2011)

There you go Alex. Thanks again


----------



## Alex. (Apr 9, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> There you go Alex. Thanks again



It's working now. I'll do it later on tonight or tomorrow. ;3


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 9, 2011)

Can I have an avatar of this stock? Also the bg is white can you do something with it?

stock: 

Size: 150x150 and 150x200

Rep and credit thanks.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 10, 2011)

Request-Set
Size-Senior and one 150x200 avatar
Stock-
Effects-Something Nice
Borders-Dotted
Text-The Mamba


----------



## Alex. (Apr 10, 2011)

Fear said:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> Could I also have 150x150 ones, please.
> 
> And if you can, try made the border something like .





Grimmjow said:


> Can I have an avatar of this stock? Also the bg is white can you do something with it?
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...





Judecious said:


> Request-Set
> Size-Senior and one 150x200 avatar
> Stock-
> Effects-Something Nice
> ...



I'll see what I can do. ;3


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd like to request of a set; avatar and signature of this picture: 


Junior and senior size for avatar. Any size for the signature.

Give it a feminine touch. Thank you very very much.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 12, 2011)

set


yes border

try and make the bottom left part where it states a website, covered up or somethin, and do some nice effects. k thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2011)

Nova said:


> set
> 
> 
> yes border
> ...



I'll take this one


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2011)

May I make a userbar request? 

 and is used sorta like a set, but links to a topic. Is this a possible request?

If I may make such a request:

*Spoiler*: __ 




~ *Stock* - 
~ *Request* - Userbar
~ *Size* - 359px ? 37px
~ *Apocalypse* - dark, gloomy and apocalypse-y looking?
~ *Border* - Any you think matches!
~ *Text* - "Black Moon (Prophecy)" and one that says "I support Black Moon (Prophecy)" but if one can only be picked, the later? :33

If you could put the text after the crescent moon (text going > of the moon stock) that would be really appreciated. But do whatever you want! :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll be taking this one as well


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 13, 2011)

Ill be wearing the set you make darth until the end of the playoffs just so you know


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _~Greed~_ 









*- H O U S E K E E P I N G -*_*
 - Princess Ivy - 
- TeenRyu -*_
_* - Gecka - DN
 - Nova - DN
 - Grimmjow - 
 - Judecious - 
 - Terra Branford - DN*_
​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2011)

DN i can wait

avy riruka

just make it badass 



150x200 and 150x150 and 170x220


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2011)

what happened


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 22, 2011)

I've just been a bit busy this past week. I really haven't had any time to finish the sets. That, and I haven't really been up to doing much of set making. . I'm going to have them finished, hopefully by the end of the week. If you want to request somewhere else, I have no qualms about it, mein square.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2011)

no i am patient i just thought you died or something lol


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 23, 2011)

Request- Ava + Transparent sig 
Size- Senior set please  
Stock-  / 
Effects- Not so much effects.. the art is enough, I like simple things so yea. 
Borders- No border 
Text- no text.

Thanks


----------



## Vampire Princess (Apr 24, 2011)

Request type: FC banner
Stock: 
Text: Alliances
Effects: red/black colored and "Twilight" font.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2011)

hey darth jw if u can make an avy from the set 150x200 for me


----------



## Ace (Apr 26, 2011)

@ Darth Nihilus

Can you color and resize this for me please?  I would like it for my sig.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Will rep twice .... I'm really like this image  I'm a big fan of _One Piece_.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't color images, sorry.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 26, 2011)

Is Alex gone or something?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 4, 2011)

You can cancel my request, Don't wanna be a bother  since Alex is away n all


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 4, 2011)

I honestly don't feel up to taking any requests these days. I haven't felt that way for awhile now. I'm thinking about closing the shop soon, so if any of you want to cancel your requests, that's fine.


----------



## Ace (May 6, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I honestly don't feel up to taking any requests these days. I haven't felt that way for awhile now. I'm thinking about closing the shop soon, so if any of you want to cancel your requests, that's fine.



No. I'm patient. I could wait. :33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2011)

Not taking requests anymore, sorry.


----------

